# Danut



## Old Anna A (1 Luglio 2009)

libera la casella dei pm.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Luglio 2009)

bon senti, io vado a dormire perché sono stanchissima.
vedi di liberare la casella se no non posso risponderti.
ciao.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Luglio 2009)

niente da fare, è ancora off.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> niente da fare, è ancora off.


di cranio


----------



## Old Zyp (3 Luglio 2009)

per te avrà la casella piena a me invece ha scritto ribadendo le sue minchiate colossali


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

Quello che io trovo impressionante è che ragazzi così giovani ma, comunque, non adolescenti (se n'è iscritto un altro che ci ha esposto la sua trsite storia, ieri) si riducano in questi stati per una delusione d'amore. Io non sono tanto più vecchia ma non  ricordo che nessuno dei miei coetanei abbia avuto reazioni così malsane ad una storia finita male...


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Lale*

Accade lale....a me è accaduto un paio di volte....ci si riduce così..perchè hai avuto sempre qualche mancanza....sei instabile...spesso troppi vuoti affettivi....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

i vuoti affettivi , l'instabilità  e i momenti bui li hanno tutti eh?


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Asu*

Appunto....ma non tutti hanno le stesse reazioni asu....!!


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto....ma non tutti hanno le stesse reazioni asu....!!


 
Su quest' siamo d'accordo Oscuro, ma qui trattasi di ragazzi giovani che si lasciano andare per una relazione finita male...possibile non riuscire a guardare oltre?


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Lale*

Io la prima volta....avevo 17 anni e mezzo..e ti assicuro...che non guardavo al di là del giorno dopo.....era un dolore devastante e incomprensibile...una serie di fattori....credimi avevo più paura di vivere senza lei che di morire.....!!


----------



## Old sperella (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io la prima volta....avevo 17 anni e mezzo..e ti assicuro...che non guardavo al di là del giorno dopo.....era un dolore devastante e incomprensibile...una serie di fattori....credimi avevo più paura di vivere senza lei che di morire.....!!


Oscuro , Danut ne ha 30 .


E comunque il fatto di essere sofferente non giustifica le puttanate enormi che ha scritto l'altro giorno .


----------



## Old Zyp (3 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Su quest' siamo d'accordo Oscuro, ma qui trattasi di ragazzi giovani che si lasciano andare per una relazione finita male...possibile non riuscire a guardare oltre?


 
qui si sfocia in psicosi latente


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Sperella*

Io posso comprendere e non condividere......posso capire e non giustificare....!!Io mi ci son trovato a 17 e a 26...e non è stato divertente....!!


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Oscuro , Danut ne ha 30 .
> 
> 
> E comunque il fatto di essere sofferente non giustifica le puttanate enormi che ha scritto l'altro giorno .


 
Ecco, appunto, Danut ne ha 30, non 17...
Forse mi sbaglio ma resto dell'idea che dietro a reazioni di questo tipo più che amore ci sia orgoglio ed il desiderio di farla pagare all'altro facendolo sentire in colpa per come ci ha ridotto...quello che mi sconvolge di tutta 'sta cosa è che, per eempio, Danut ha una ragazza...io lo avrei già preso a calci nelle chiappe uno che la svanga in 'sta maniera per una ex. Neanche mio marito le ha rotte tanto con la sua ex traditrice e lui è, come sapete bene, uno che ama fare la vittima


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso comprendere e non condividere......posso capire e non giustificare....!!Io mi ci son trovato a 17 e a 26...e non è stato divertente....!!


 
Maro'! Ma dov'è finito l'uomo che non deve chiedere mai???


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Maro'! Ma dov'è finito l'uomo che non deve chiedere mai???


ma basterebbe pure quello che non frigna e batte i piedini eh?


----------



## Old Zyp (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso comprendere e non condividere......posso capire e non giustificare....!!Io mi ci son trovato a 17 e a 26...e non è stato divertente....!!


 
anche io mi son trovato far i conti con continui brutti bruttissimi pensieri ....

Oscuro tu andavi in giri a dir atutti che ti vuoi ammazzare oppure che vuoi ammazzare qualcuno ?

no perchè se così fosse qualcosa non torna, la trafila è un'altra 

vabè mollo il tiro tanto nun me frega nacippa ! perchè un minimo segno di ripresa a distanza di tempo ci deve essere


----------



## brugola (3 Luglio 2009)

a me quello che sconvolge è la debolezza di questi ragazzi, e non parlo di danut che a 30 non è certo un ragazzino.
l'incapacità a reagire al minimo problema, l'insicurezza, ragazzini che si suicidano per delle stronzate.
insomma, per qualche motivo noi eravamo più forti, anche se le sofferenze ce le ricordiamo tutti


----------



## Old sperella (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso comprendere e non condividere......posso capire e non giustificare....!!Io mi ci son trovato a 17 e a 26...e non è stato divertente....!!


Io arrivo a comprendere fino ad un certo punto , dopodichè me ne frego . 
Intanto sono fermamente convinta che non si può aiutare chi non vuole essere aiutato .
Secondo poi , nel momento in cui lui ha degli exploit vomitevoli , mi ricorda tanto i ragazzini adolescenti ...e lì penso che non solo non sia da giustificare , ma gli ci vada una bella raddrizzata .


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> *Io arrivo a comprendere fino ad un certo punto , dopodichè me ne frego . *
> Intanto sono fermamente convinta che non si può aiutare chi non vuole essere aiutato .
> Secondo poi , nel momento in cui lui ha degli exploit vomitevoli , mi ricorda tanto i ragazzini adolescenti ...e lì penso che non solo non sia da giustificare , ma gli ci vada una bella raddrizzata .


quoto la racchietta


----------



## brugola (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto la racchietta


e per me?
neanche un quotino piccolo piccolo?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e per me?
> neanche un quotino piccolo piccolo?








































a te ti quoto di default


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e per me?
> neanche un quotino piccolo piccolo?


tu dici cosa devo quotare
e io lo faccio


----------



## brugola (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a te ti quoto di default





Minerva ha detto:


> tu dici cosa devo quotare
> e io lo faccio


 
siete delle vere amiche!!


----------



## Old sperella (3 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me quello che sconvolge è la debolezza di questi ragazzi, e non parlo di danut che a 30 non è certo un ragazzino.
> l'incapacità a reagire al minimo problema, l'insicurezza, ragazzini che si suicidano per delle stronzate.
> insomma, per qualche motivo noi eravamo più forti, anche se le sofferenze ce le ricordiamo tutti


mah Bru ... tu parli di debolezza , io in danut leggo solo voglia di essere alternativo e ricerca di attenzioni , ricerca che fa usando come biglietto da visita le sue sofferenze .


----------



## brugola (3 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mah Bru ... tu parli di debolezza , io in danut leggo solo voglia di essere alternativo e ricerca di attenzioni , ricerca che fa usando come biglietto da visita le sue sofferenze .


 
non mi sono mai piaciute le persone che si piangono addosso.
e infatti ho detto che non mi riferivo a lui..racchia


----------



## Old sperella (3 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non mi sono mai piaciute le persone che si piangono addosso.
> e infatti ho detto che non mi riferivo a lui..racchia


e perchè vai ot se il td è su Danut ?


----------



## brugola (3 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e perchè vai ot se il td è su Danut ?


perchè oggi mi sento racchiOTta


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

Vi dirò che io devo ancora capire, per esempio, che cacchio avrà fatto di così terribile la ragazza di Daniele da meritare addirittura che le venga augurato uno stupro o la morte...io non leggo descrizioni di condotte aberranti che giustifichino simili stati d'animo ma solo vaneggiamenti su quanto loro abbiano dato e quanto poco abbiano ricevuto...
Per carità, ognuno le sue sofferenza le esprime a modo suo, ma qui mi pare di aver letto situazioni ben più drammatiche affrontate con un coraggio e una dignità che 'sti ragazzi non hanno


----------



## brugola (3 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Vi dirò che io devo ancora capire, per esempio, che cacchio avrà fatto di così terribile la ragazza di Daniele da meritare addirittura che le venga augurato uno stupro o la morte...io non leggo descrizioni di condotte aberranti che giustifichino simili stati d'animo ma solo vaneggiamenti su quanto loro abbiano dato e quanto poco abbiano ricevuto...
> Per carità, ognuno le sue sofferenza le esprime a modo suo, ma qui mi pare di aver letto situazioni ben più drammatiche affrontate con un coraggio e una dignità che 'sti ragazzi non hanno


è quelle che lascia basiti
la mancanza totale di dignità.
il permettere a una persona, colpevole solo di non amarti più,  di aniettarti.
un pò da sfigati..diciamocelo


----------



## Old sperella (3 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè oggi mi sento racchiOTta


bella lei


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> bella lei


e a me niente?
che racchia


----------



## Old sperella (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e a me niente?
> che racchia


tu sei la minestrina del mio cuore , dovresti saperlo ormai


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> tu sei la minestrina del mio cuore , dovresti saperlo ormai


anche tu sei la mia prugnetta  secca del mio cuore


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> per te avrà la casella piena a me invece ha scritto ribadendo le sue minchiate colossali


e tu ci trovi su qualcosa da ridere?
sai che mi sembri un po' superficiale? fai tutto un parlare di belle cose interessanti e poi ridi se un ragazzo ha dei grossi problemi?


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è quelle che lascia basiti
> la mancanza totale di dignità.
> il permettere a una persona, colpevole solo di non amarti più, di aniettarti.


anch'io la vedo così. Le storie possono finire, a volte la gente si può anche comportare male, da vera stronza magari, ma alla fine sei TU che devi sapere quanto vali, è impensabile mettere tutto in mano al proprio compagno/a, altrimenti non è più tale ma diventa una specie di mamma.


----------



## Old Zyp (3 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu dici cosa devo quotare
> e io lo faccio


 






aggiungerei un 





fidati


----------



## Old Zyp (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tu ci trovi su qualcosa da ridere?
> sai che mi sembri un po' superficiale? fai tutto un parlare di belle cose interessanti e poi ridi se un ragazzo ha dei grossi problemi?


 
rido ? rido perchè son passato al tentativo di suicidio visto che siamo su un thread pesante rendiamolo pesante davvero ! 

ci si può piangere abbondantemente addosso, si puiò chiedere aiuto ... si posson fare tante, tante cose spesso in silenzio se proprio si pensano, altrimenti sono cazzate stimolanti

come stimolanti sono i forum e chi ti ascolta

diacimo che qualcosa ne so, e certe paranoie o psicosi, si muovono diversamente 

ma anche solo pensare di uccidere e dire che uno stupro sarebbe una bella vendetta

bhè, qui se proprio vogliamo andar a vedere il superficiale l'è qualcun altro no ? (e non tu)


----------



## Old Zyp (3 Luglio 2009)

me ne torno di la perchè tanto qui non ho più nulla da dire, tra quello che è successo alla mia lei e quello che ho visto io..... non mi serve far rievocazione storica 

tanto ormai son anni luce avanti ! ed oggi c'è il sole quindi 

saluti al thread


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> me ne torno di la perchè tanto qui non ho più nulla da dire, tra quello che è successo alla mia lei e quello che ho visto io..... non mi serve far rievocazione storica
> 
> *tanto ormai son anni luce avanti* ! ed oggi c'è il sole quindi
> 
> saluti al thread


che culo..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2009)

*vorrei ricordarvi che leggo anche io*



sperella ha detto:


> tu sei la minestrina del mio cuore , dovresti saperlo ormai



















Asudem ha detto:


> anche tu sei la mia prugnetta secca del mio cuore


----------



## MK (3 Luglio 2009)

*Mai capitato*

di stare così male, o forse sì, ma non per la perdita di un amore, mi è successo di subirlo, forse per questo comprendo. Mai sottovalutare il male di vivere.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*.......*

Chiariamo:io non giustifico Danut....capisco e in parte comprendo!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che culo..



dal male di vivere e dalla merda che la vita spesso ti sbatte addosso  non se ne esce per culo


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Asu*

Giusto....ma un pizzico di chiappa serve sempre asu!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto....ma un pizzico di chiappa serve sempre asu!!!


si ma non basta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io non credo che tu per uscire dalle tue crisi abbia aspettato la sacra chiappa.
Certo aiuta ma non basta di sicuro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2009)

Sul caso specifico non voglio intervenire. Casi particolari ci sono sempre stati, basti pensare a Jacopo Ortis...
Credo invece che sia reale che le giovani generazioni sono state cresciute cercando di preservarle da qualsiasi frustrazione.
E questo non aiuta a formare il carattere e la capacità di superare le normali frustrazioni che si incontrano nella vita.
E con frustrazioni non si intendono ...frustate, ma semplicemente imparare a rimandare la soddisfazione di un desiderio che sia un gelato, perché troppo ridosso alla cena, o un giocattolo, che per averlo bisogna imparare ad attendere il compleanno o natale .


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sul caso specifico non voglio intervenire. Casi particolari ci sono sempre stati, basti pensare a Jacopo Ortis...
> Credo invece che sia reale che le giovani generazioni sono state cresciute cercando di preservarle da qualsiasi frustrazione.
> E questo non aiuta a formare il carattere e la capacità di superare le normali frustrazioni che si incontrano nella vita.
> E con frustrazioni non si intendono ...frustate, ma semplicemente imparare a rimandare la soddisfazione di un desiderio che sia un gelato, perché troppo ridosso alla cena, o un giocattolo, che per averlo bisogna imparare ad attendere il compleanno o natale .


generalizzando, magari.. . ma non è detto che sia così nel caso di Danut.
in ogni caso persone più fragili di altre ci sono sempre state, quindi non credo dipenda dal troppo quanto,semmai, dal troppo poco, in termini di affetto e presenza.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dal male di vivere e dalla merda che la vita spesso ti sbatte addosso non se ne esce per culo


secondo me anche, nel senso di: se ne esce anche grazie al culo. eccome.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2009)

ammiro la vostra buonafede... per me danut e' un bluf


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ammiro la vostra buonafede... per me danut e' un bluf


per me no.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> generalizzando, magari.. . ma non è detto che sia così nel caso di Danut.
> in ogni caso persone più fragili di altre ci sono sempre state, quindi non credo dipenda dal troppo quanto,semmai, dal troppo poco, in termini di affetto e presenza.


Infatti non sono entrata nel merito nel caso specifico.
Ho sospettato anch'io fosse un bluf, ma nel dubbio...
In ogni caso non credo, se non lo è, di poter essere di aiuto in alcun modo in caso del genere.


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti non sono entrata nel merito nel caso specifico.
> Ho sospettato anch'io fosse un bluf, ma nel dubbio...
> In ogni caso non credo, se non lo è, di poter essere di aiuto in alcun modo in caso del genere.


 
Ma lui non vuole neppure essere aiutato Persa! Vuole che gli si faccia pat pat sulla spalla dicendogli che ha ragione che il mondo fa schifo, che la sua ex sta bene morta o stuprata e che a 30 anni ha ragione a voler morire per un tradimento. Ho un'esperienza decennale in depressi cronici, credimi...vogliono solo essere compatiti


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti non sono entrata nel merito nel caso specifico.
> Ho sospettato anch'io fosse un bluf, ma nel dubbio...
> In ogni caso non credo, se non lo è, di poter essere di aiuto in alcun modo in caso del genere.


essere d'aiuto non è dirgli quello che deve fare ma farlo scrivere per farlo arrivare al dunque da sè.


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> essere d'aiuto non è dirgli quello che deve fare ma farlo scrivere per farlo arrivare al dunque da sè.


 
Ma se ha smesso perfino di andare dalla psicologa per paura di essere aiutato Anna!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma lui non vuole neppure essere aiutato Persa! Vuole che gli si faccia pat pat sulla spalla dicendogli che ha ragione che il mondo fa schifo, che la sua ex sta bene morta o stuprata e che a 30 anni ha ragione a voler morire per un tradimento. Ho un'esperienza decennale in depressi cronici, credimi...vogliono solo essere compatiti


e giù di diagnosi.
per te è depresso cronico, per zyp e psicotico... altre diagnosi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e giù di diagnosi.
> per te è depresso cronico, per zyp e psicotico... altre diagnosi?


 Appunto ...non abbiamo le competenze in un caso del genere.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*.....*

Condivido il parere di Anna e Persa.....eppoi queste diagnosi.....ragazzi la vita è fatta anche di momenti di transizione,di sbandamento.....sarà ma al di là degli eccessi Danut mi è simpatico....!!


----------



## Amoremio (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dal male di vivere e dalla merda che la vita spesso ti sbatte addosso non se ne esce per culo


quoto ululando 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma a me non pare che Danut  voglia uscirne
anche quando interagisce sul forum, mi semra stia attento a ypassare gli interventi che potrebbero indicargli una lettura dei fatti diversA DALLA SUA


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma se ha smesso perfino di andare dalla psicologa per paura di essere aiutato Anna!


e questo non ti dice niente?

già.. molto meglio farlo sentire in colpa e dargli del fuori di cranio.


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e giù di diagnosi.
> per te è depresso cronico, per zyp e psicotico... altre diagnosi?


 
Che è depresso lo dice lui, non io.


----------



## Old sperella (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e questo non ti dice niente?
> 
> già.. molto meglio farlo sentire in colpa e dargli del fuori di cranio.


ah beh , allora siccome lui sta male gli si deve far passare tutto , lasciandolo sfogare e leggendo le sue vaccate ? 
Men che mai questo può rappresentare un aiuto per lui .


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Che è depresso lo dice lui, non io.


tanta gente dice di essere depressa quando sta male.


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e questo non ti dice niente?
> 
> già.. molto meglio farlo sentire in colpa e dargli del fuori di cranio.


 
Sì, che non vuole farsi aiutare e noi ben poco si può fare, temo. Io leggo seriamente i suoi post, non mi risulta di averlo mai nè insultato nè preso in giro. Ritengo allucinante che un ragazzo tanto giovane debba rovinarsi la vita per amore di una donzella stronza ma rispetto il suo dolore...se permetti, però, dolore è una cosa, auguri di morte certa, stuori e minacce di suicidio le trovo esagerate e l'unica cosa che posso dire è che torni in terapia


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ah beh , allora siccome lui sta male gli si deve far passare tutto , lasciandolo sfogare e leggendo le sue vaccate ?
> Men che mai questo può rappresentare un aiuto per lui .


ma tu che stai bene e non hai problemi psicologici, non puoi semplicemente capire che uno che sta bene certe cose non le scriverebbe mai? no, eh?


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tanta gente dice di essere depressa quando sta male.


 
Anna, se Danut stava in cura da una psicologa e dice di essere depresso immagino che la diagnosi l'abbia fatta la psicologa, non Danut e nemmeno io...


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Insomma*

Qui nessuno ha la competenza per poterlo aiutare....ne la presunzione di poterlo fare!Ne abbiamo la volontà di giustificarlo...o altro...però con certi giudizi ci andrei piano...!!!


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui nessuno ha la competenza per poterlo aiutare....ne la presunzione di poterlo fare!Ne abbiamo la volontà di giustificarlo...o altro...però con certi giudizi ci andrei piano...!!!


 
Quali giudizi? Che uno che augura la morte e lo stupro ad una donna è quanto meno un deficiente?


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Lale*

é uno che odia e spara una cazzata...A me capita anche quando son sereno di sparare cazzate.....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Quali giudizi? Che uno che augura la morte e lo stupro ad una donna *è quanto meno un deficiente?*


oppure una persona con grossi problemi relazionali.
sono mesi che scrive che non riesce a stare in mezzo alla gente, che soffre di attacchi di panico e altre cose, e c'è ancora chi lo pensa un ragazzino viziato, deficiente e cose ancora peggiori.


----------



## MK (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> essere d'aiuto non è dirgli quello che deve fare ma farlo scrivere per farlo arrivare al dunque da sè.


Esattamente.


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> é uno che odia e spara una cazzata...A me capita anche quando son sereno di sparare cazzate.....!!


 





 No, caro. Uno spara una cazzata in un momento in cui c'ha le palle che gli fumano ma quando in una discussione ti viene fatto notare che *forse* hai un tantino esagerato magari fai un passo indietro altrimenti vuol dire che certe affermazioni sono ben radicate e questo è moooolto grave


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> oppure una persona con grossi problemi relazionali.
> sono mesi che scrive che non riesce a stare in mezzo alla gente, che soffre di attacchi di panico e altre cose, e c'è ancora chi lo pensa un ragazzino viziato, deficiente e cose ancora peggiori.


 
E' uno che nell'arco di pochi giorni è riuscito ad augurare uno stupro ad una donna e ad affermare che non aveva valore la vita di un ragazzo perchè tanto era un tossico...


----------



## Old sperella (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma tu che stai bene e non hai problemi psicologici, non puoi semplicemente capire che uno che sta bene certe cose non le scriverebbe mai? no, eh?


e quindi ? gli devo far pat pat perchè non sta bene ?
devo chiudere gli occhi se augura lo stupro a una ragazza ?
Non ce la posso fare Anna , nè lo voglio fare .
Perchè per  me lui è ciò che ho scritto stamattina , nulla di più e nulla di meno . Non asseconderò chi ama usare il proprio dolore come biglietto da visita per essere considerato .


----------



## Old sperella (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> é uno che odia e spara una cazzata...A me capita anche quando son sereno di sparare cazzate.....!!


capita a tutti Oscù ! ma con dei limiti che sono quelli della decenza dai !


----------



## MK (3 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Non asseconderò *chi ama usare il proprio dolore* come biglietto da visita per essere considerato .


Non è lui che usa il proprio dolore, è il dolore che usa lui...


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Lale e sperella*

Ma si dai avete ragione..ha esagerato....io dico solo che è una persona in difficoltà...e non mi sento di dargli addosso anche se sbaglia palesemente!!


----------



## Old sperella (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *oppure una persona con grossi problemi relazionali*.
> sono mesi che scrive che non riesce a stare in mezzo alla gente, che soffre di attacchi di panico e altre cose, e c'è ancora chi lo pensa un ragazzino viziato, deficiente e cose ancora peggiori.


se anche fosse ,  quindi noi si deve entrare nell'ottica di idee di chi ha problemi relazionali o viceversa lo si deve riportare alla normalità ?


----------



## lale75 (3 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non è lui che usa il proprio dolore, è il dolore che usa lui...


 
Mk, ti prego eh! Allora se uno diventa un serial killer perchè da piccolo il padre lo picchiava che facciamo, lo giustifichiamo? Tanto mica era lui, era il dolore che lo stava usando...


----------



## Old sperella (3 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non è lui che usa il proprio dolore, è il dolore che usa lui...


A me non sembra proprio .


----------



## MK (3 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mk, ti prego eh! Allora se uno diventa un serial killer perchè da piccolo il padre lo picchiava che facciamo, lo giustifichiamo? Tanto mica era lui, era il dolore che lo stava usando...


Mi pare che nessuna abbia parlato di giustificare.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Appunto*

Brava MK!!


----------



## Old sperella (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si dai avete ragione..ha esagerato....io dico solo che è una persona in difficoltà...e non mi sento di dargli addosso anche se sbaglia palesemente!!


Tu e Anna avete sviluppato un senso paterno e materno nei suoi confronti , e ci sta . Ma ci sta anche che chi non l' ha sviluppato forse sia un pò più obiettivo e meno accondiscente nei suoi confronti .


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> No, caro. Uno spara una cazzata in un momento in cui c'ha le palle che gli fumano ma quando in una discussione ti viene fatto notare che *forse* hai un tantino esagerato magari fai un passo indietro altrimenti vuol dire che certe affermazioni sono ben radicate e questo è moooolto grave


mi rendo conto che non ti rendi bene conto che c'è una differenza non da poco fra l'essere in qua e il sentirsi come Danut.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Sperella*

La verità?No sperella, nessun paternalismo credimi...e che mi rivedo in lui....mi rivedo nella sua esasperazione,nel suo disagio,nel suo dolore,nel suo vuoto...un vuoto che spaventa.....nel suo sentirsi male  nel sentirsi incompreso e solo,....nel suo sentirsi vittima di un ingiustizia,nell'incapacità di  gestire la sua rabbia,nei suoi eccessi dialettici,insomma ragazzi...io quando mi trovo davanti ad una persona che sta male è si nutre solo di rabbia...provo un senso di smarrimento e tenerezza.....sarà perchè ci son passato...sarà perchè quel passato continua a tormentarmi durante una notte qualsiasi..sarà perchè oggi che son un uomo sereno e realizzato non dimentico da dove son partito!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità?No sperella, nessun paternalismo credimi...e che mi rivedo in lui....mi rivedo nella sua esasperazione,nel suo disagio,nel suo dolore,nel suo vuoto...un vuoto che spaventa.....nel suo sentirsi male nel sentirsi incompreso e solo,....nel suo sentirsi vittima di un ingiustizia,nell'incapacità di gestire la sua rabbia,nei suoi eccessi dialettici,insomma ragazzi...io quando mi trovo davanti ad una persona che sta male è si nutre solo di rabbia...provo un senso di smarrimento e tenerezza.....sarà perchè ci son passato...sarà perchè quel passato continua a tormentarmi durante una notte qualsiasi..sarà perchè oggi che son un uomo sereno e realizzato non dimentico da dove son partito!!!!


io non sono serena, ma nemmeno io dimentico le volte in cui ho sbandato paurosamente...


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Anna*

Io son sereno....ma ogni intanto quel senso di angoscia pervade il mio animo....un cicatrice che sanguina.....vorrei dimeticare...ma...certe sofferenze son come fantasmi nella notte.....!Anna si impara a convivere con tutto..........apro gli occhi e ritorno alla realtà.....consapevole che quel fantasma tornerà....anchè perchè quel fantasma son stato io....quel fantasma è una buona parte della mia esistenza.....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son sereno....ma ogni intanto quel senso di angoscia pervade il mio animo....un cicatrice che sanguina.....vorrei dimeticare...ma...certe sofferenze son come fantasmi nella notte.....!Anna si impara a convivere con tutto..........apro gli occhi e ritorno alla realtà.....consapevole che quel fantasma tornerà....anchè perchè quel fantasma son stato io....quel fantasma è una buona parte della mia esistenza.....!!!


adesso quel fatasma riesci a farlo stare buono, mentre prima no.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2009)

*Appunto*

Si ho imparato a gestirlo....quel fantasma son io....è la mia sofferenza...ci devo convivere giocoforza....!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non sono serena, ma nemmeno io dimentico le volte in cui ho sbandato paurosamente...


e quindi? volevi che ti si assecondasse ?
Quest'esclusiva del dolore è patetica.(non certo riferita a te ma a danut)
Se c'è una cosa democratica è proprio il dolore.
Sembra sempre che tu pensi che qui dentro sian tutti sereni,felici e contenti e non abbiano mai avuto cazzi in vita loro.
E se te lo si fa notare dici che siam tutti forti.
Tutti forti sto cazzo.
Abbiamo lottato e sudato e continuamo a sudare tutti come pazzi per galleggiare.


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e quindi? volevi che ti si assecondasse ?
> Quest'esclusiva del dolore è patetica.(non certo riferita a te ma a danut)
> Se c'è una cosa democratica è proprio il dolore.
> Sembra sempre che tu pensi che qui dentro sian tutti sereni,felici e contenti e non abbiano mai avuto cazzi in vita loro.
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (3 Luglio 2009)

i primi tempi che leggevo Danut ho pensato fosse un bluff
poi ho provato a ragionarci
ma se gli si dice con garbo che qualcosa può essere diversa da come la vede lui, lui non ascolta
io non credo sia proficuo far finta di nulla quando la spara grossa
è una persona instabile, che passa da deliri di onnipotenza a progetti di violenza
se è vero, è fuori dalla realtà
e una persona così può non rendersi conto che ci sono limiti invalicabili
soprattutto, se il suo esternare non smuove una reazione negativa nell'uditorio potrebbe vedere confermata la ragionevolezza di quanto dice


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non è lui che usa il proprio dolore, è il dolore che usa lui...


a costo di essere ammonita...

ma hai fatto un corso professionale di puttanate applicate al dolore ?


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e quindi? volevi che ti si assecondasse ?
> Quest'esclusiva del dolore è patetica.(non certo riferita a te ma a danut)
> Se c'è una cosa democratica è proprio il dolore.
> Sembra sempre che tu pensi che qui dentro sian tutti sereni,felici e contenti e non abbiano mai avuto cazzi in vita loro.
> ...


va bè, dai... ho capito che sbaglio io e festa finita.
sbaglio io nel cercare di spiegare che c'è una differenza non da POCO tra il saper affrontare il dolore possendendo gli strumenti per farlo e la fragilità come dire..."patologica".
tu continui ad insistere che siamo tutti strutturati alla stessa maniera e chi non sa reagire è un coglione viziato che merita calci in culo.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, dai... ho capito che sbaglio io e festa finita.
> sbaglio io nel cercare di spiegare che c'è una differenza non da POCO tra il saper affrontare il dolore possendendo gli strumenti per farlo e la fragilità come dire..."patologica".
> tu continui ad insistere che siamo tutti strutturati alla stessa maniera e chi *non sa reagire è un coglione viziato che merita calci in culo*.


Anna io parlo per come sono fatta, non posso usare altri parametri..
Chi non sa reagire soccombe.
Non lo stabilisco io ma la vita. Dura lex sed lex.
Se tu dici che non sapere, non volere reagire possa essere un'alternativa dici una cosa non solo  sbagliata ma deleteria, dannosa  ed inutile.
Danut ,come tutti noi ,ha gli strumenti per reagire ma finchè continuerà a trovare persone come te che lo scusano, lo giustificano, lo comprendono non li userà.
Non ho detto che sbagli. E se anche lo stessi facendo lo fai solo per eccesso di bontà e comprensione.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

*s'è beccata la coppetta del nonno*



Lettrice ha detto:


> a costo di essere ammonita...
> 
> ma hai fatto un corso professionale di puttanate applicate al dolore ?


1°premio con lode


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Anna io parlo per come sono fatta, non posso usare altri parametri..
> Chi non sa reagire soccombe.
> Non lo stabilisco io ma la vita. Dura lex sed lex.
> Se tu dici che non sapere, non volere reagire possa essere un'alternativa dici una cosa non solo sbagliata ma deleteria, dannosa ed inutile.
> ...


sbagliato. non c'entra niente la bontà.
pensi veramente che il problema di Danut sia il trovare persone come me?

come fai a dire che tutti hanno gli stessi strumenti, visto che nessuno sa con certezza come funziona la psiche umana?

sai, oggi ero in stazione nell'ora di punta per una spedizione e mi sono messa ad osservare la gente. l'omologazione ormai è una regola.
tutti uguali: abbronzati, stesse camicie, stessi pantaloni, stesso taglio di capelli, stesso colore (per le donne). va di moda il rosso, tutte rosse, va di moda il nero, tutte nere. stesso trucco, stesso tutto e l'individualità ormai nessuno sa più cosa sia, stessa cosa per il pensiero, tutti uniformati sull'idea dell'uomo risolto o che almeno venda bene l'idea di esserlo.
vincenti e alla moda.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> 1°premio con lode


ma quanto vincenti vi sentite quando sparate ad alzo zero su Mk?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sbagliato. non c'entra niente la bontà.
> pensi veramente che il problema di Danut sia il trovare persone come me?
> 
> come fai a dire che tutti hanno gli stessi strumenti, visto che nessuno sa con certezza come funziona la psiche umana?
> ...


hai colto esattamente lo spirito di quanto ti ho scritto.
Brava!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quanto vincenti vi sentite quando sparate ad alzo zero su Mk?



anna, ma vai cagare va'


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anna, ma vai cagare va'


con molto piacere.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> con molto piacere.


siccome un po' mi conosci sai che io mi sento vincente solo se sparo su qualcuno.
 tanto ad asudem si può dire quel che vi pare perchè è forte no?
rinnovo l'invito ad andare a cagare a te e a tutti quelli che la pensano come te che mi hanno smarronato i coglioni gravemente e ti saluto.


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quanto vincenti vi sentite quando sparate ad alzo zero su Mk?


per favore anna, mk deve aver letto un libercolo new age e ci fa le citazioni ... che manco ha capito e mica si può sempre star zitti con tutti gli sparaminchiate e doloranti esseri eh ....... 

anche le nostre palle gonfie han dei diritti


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> siccome un po' mi conosci sai che io mi sento vincente solo se sparo su qualcuno.
> tanto ad asudem si può dire quel che vi pare perchè è forte no?
> rinnovo l'invito ad andare a cagare a te e a tutti quelli che la pensano come te che mi hanno smarronato i coglioni gravemente e ti saluto.


il riferimento era al dare il premio nr 1, nel definirvi vincenti.
uè num me coglionà perché nun ja fai, eh 

	
	
		
		
	


	





te sei così, se ti si dice che sei esagerata in alcuni casi, alzi subito barricate tipo quella di questo post.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> per favore anna, mk deve aver letto un libercolo new age e ci fa le citazioni ... che manco ha capito e mica si può sempre star zitti con tutti gli sparaminchiate e doloranti esseri eh .......
> 
> anche le nostre palle gonfie han dei diritti


e una e due e tre e trecento, ma se non la ritenete interessante perché non la mettete in ignore?


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e una e due e tre e trecento, ma se non la ritenete interessante perché non la mettete in ignore?


e perchè mai dovrei mettere in ignore il pirla di turno?
di norma evito e basta, ma come a loro dai il diritto di dire tutte le cazzate del mondo, allo stesso modo voglio il diritto di dire che son cazzate colossali e manco comprese 

se a casa ti piace che il cosidetto "debole" detti legge, buon per te, a casa mia va fuori o si riprende e usa per quel che è nato il contenuto del suo cranio


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> il riferimento era al dare il premio nr 1, nel definirvi vincenti.
> uè num me coglionà perché nun ja fai, eh
> 
> 
> ...



si si
sono brutta
cattiva
incazzata
non trombo mai
acida
zitella
faccio branco
cerco di sbatter fuori dal forum chi mi sta sui coglioni
prendo per il culo
esagerata
sbrocco spesso e volentieri
volgare
pia donna
faccio parte del trio
do' addosso ai più deboli
massacro i depressi
cazzeggio
svacco i tred
difendo i bannati per fare la ****
e me ne approfitto dell'amicizia per il mio  tornaconto






ah dimenticavo ..mi drogo e ubriaco spesso e volentieri!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si si
> sono brutta
> cattiva
> incazzata
> ...


cazzo dici a fare a me queste cose?
io sono diretta e non uso metafore per comunicare con te.
asu, spara dove vuoi, ma non su di me, riguardo alle cose che hai scritto ora.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si si
> sono brutta
> cattiva
> incazzata
> ...


 
Chissà perché mi piaci?


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si si
> sono brutta
> cattiva
> incazzata
> ...


forse sono le cose più positive, sai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ma dimmi tu che amica cogliona che devo avere io


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cazzo dici a fare a me queste cose?
> *io sono diretta e non uso metafore per comunicare con te.*
> asu, spara dove vuoi, ma non su di me, riguardo alle cose che hai scritto ora.


perfavore Anna, insegnami come si fa...io non ci riesco proprio ad essere diretta!!
sguazzo nel torbido e uso metafore perchè ho il terrore sempre di dire quello che penso


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perfavore Anna, insegnami come si fa...io non ci riesco proprio ad essere diretta!!
> sguazzo nel torbido e uso metafore perchè ho il terrore sempre di dire quello che penso


ma allora è vero che lo fai apposta.. TI HO DETTO CHE IO NON USO METAFORE PER DIRTI QUELLO CHE PENSO, E NON CHE TU LE USI CON ME.
ma cazzo... sarai dura, eh..
se altri usano metafore per dirti le cose non è colpa mia.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma allora è vero che lo fai apposta.. TI HO DETTO CHE IO NON USO METAFORE PER DIRTI QUELLO CHE PENSO, E NON CHE TU LE USI CON ME.
> ma cazzo... sarai dura, eh..
> se altri usano metafore per dirti le cose non è colpa mia.


ti ho fatto la lista di quel che mi è stato scritto qua dentro da più utenti ,più volte e non mi pare proprio che tu ti sia mai scomodata a dare dei vincenti a chi mi dava addosso.
dove cazzo le vedi le metafore? a me sembrano chiarissime opinioni.

tutto tranne che mi drogo e che ciuccio ma è assodato..


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti ho fatto la lista di quel che mi è stato scritto qua dentro da più utenti ,più volte *e non mi pare proprio che tu ti sia mai scomodata a dare dei vincenti a chi mi dava addosso.*
> dove cazzo le vedi le metafore? a me sembrano chiarissime opinioni.
> 
> tutto tranne che mi drogo e che ciuccio ma è assodato..


 
se pensi questo allora mi è tutto più chiaro.
prendo e porto a casa.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se pensi questo allora mi è tutto più chiaro.
> prendo e porto a casa.


se mi quoti *una volta* che sei intervenuta per controbattere anche solo ad una di  queste cose mi prendo a calci nel culo da sola.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se pensi questo allora mi è tutto più chiaro.
> prendo e porto a casa.


Ammetti che ogni tanto difendi cause indefendibili.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se pensi questo allora mi è tutto più chiaro.
> prendo e porto a casa.


e sapessi quante ne ho portate a casa io!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ammetti che ogni tanto difendi cause indefendibili.


indifendibili secondo chi?

non capisco questa uniformità standardizzata in qui volete fare precipitare questo forum.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e sapessi quante ne ho portate a casa io!


almeno adesso lo so, prima chissà cosa mi credevo di essere io...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> indifendibili secondo chi?
> 
> non capisco questa uniformità standardizzata in qui volete fare precipitare questo forum.


 Ecco è questo... che intendevo.
Confondere le cose e considerare originali, divergenti, anticonformisti interventi che non hanno nulla di tuttociò e attaccare chi lo fa notare accusandolo di conformismo.
Capisco che fa parte del tuo carattere e che hai difeso persino chi ti ha insultata quando l'indignazione generale te l'ha fatto/a apparire vittima.


----------



## Old danut (4 Luglio 2009)

Vedete, alcune di voi sono in grado di condannare persone senza problemi, ma appena è una donna ad aver compiuto un atto di violenza assurda tanto da portare un uomo, che comunque credeva in lei ed ha vooluto credere alle sue parole, a cercare per 5 volte il suicidio ed ad avere un inconoscio che lo porta a volere la morte appena ne capita l'occasione. Non sapete quante volte ho fatto delle azioni senza accorgermene o quante volte non mi sono accorto di pericoli imminenti. Quando un animo che ha cercato di riscattarsi perdere tutta l'autostima che aveva, che non ha più volontà o almeno capacità di vivere e ci si ritrova a svegliarsi tutte le mattine per sapere che la sera si andrà a letto ditemi, cosa c'è di diverso da una persona in coma? 
Certo, posso prendere dei grandissimi psicofarmaci, grandiosi, non risolvono una mazza e si finisce solo ad ignorare i sintomi del proprio malessere.
Io voglio giustizia, ho dovuto calar sempre le braghe per la legge, per le condizioni della vita e per decine di altri motivi, non sto parlando di alcune cose, sto parlando di decine.
Adesso questa ragazza sapeva tutto questo ed ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi che mi vuole bene, ma che tutte le famiglie hanno i loro problemi, detto da lei è una barzelletta! Voler bene = volere il bene di una persona, volere che la sua vita possa avere un miglioramento della stituazione attuale ma io non vedo più questo.
Sono stufo che io solo per poter vivere debba affondare le unghie nella terra e strisciare avanti mentre vedo decine di persone che hanno lottato solo per un paio di cose convinte di essere forti.
Io ho dovuto aggredire la vita per 20 anni, ho dovuto parare colpi e darne da prima di avere 18 anni, ho preso pacche sui denti che neppure ne avete pensiero e solo per poter vivere nella norma, non per avere grandi cose. vedo persone che mi danno consigli qua da me sul come trovare delle donne o come comportarmi con loro, uomini che non hanno fato nulla per trovarsene una e appena lasciati avevano già sotto mano la prossima che si era fatta avanti senza che facessero nulla, ho davanti persone che sono state chiamate per lavori e che non si sono mai dovuti sbattere un minimo. 
Chiedo solo che i miei sforzi non siano vani, vorrei solo giustizia almeno una volta, sono stufo di essere il buono e bravo Daniele che lo prende in quel posto perchè tanto gli altri pensano a se stessi.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Vedete, alcune di voi sono in grado di condannare persone senza problemi, ma appena è una donna ad aver compiuto un atto di violenza assurda tanto da portare un uomo, che comunque credeva in lei ed ha vooluto credere alle sue parole, a cercare per 5 volte il suicidio ed ad avere un inconoscio che lo porta a volere la morte appena ne capita l'occasione. Non sapete quante volte ho fatto delle azioni senza accorgermene o quante volte non mi sono accorto di pericoli imminenti. Quando un animo che ha cercato di riscattarsi perdere tutta l'autostima che aveva, che non ha più volontà o almeno capacità di vivere e ci si ritrova a svegliarsi tutte le mattine per sapere che la sera si andrà a letto ditemi, cosa c'è di diverso da una persona in coma?
> Certo, posso prendere dei grandissimi psicofarmaci, grandiosi, non risolvono una mazza e si finisce solo ad ignorare i sintomi del proprio malessere.
> Io voglio giustizia, ho dovuto calar sempre le braghe per la legge, per le condizioni della vita e per decine di altri motivi, non sto parlando di alcune cose, sto parlando di decine.
> Adesso questa ragazza sapeva tutto questo ed ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi che mi vuole bene, ma che tutte le famiglie hanno i loro problemi, detto da lei è una barzelletta! Voler bene = volere il bene di una persona, volere che la sua vita possa avere un miglioramento della stituazione attuale ma io non vedo più questo.
> ...


o rieccoti.

ce l'hai un cane?


----------



## Old danut (5 Luglio 2009)

Sto pensando di prendermelo....però la mia gatta non ne sarà felice!!!
Mi prenderei felicemente un bassotto standard a pelo lungo nero focato...lo adoro!


----------



## Old amarax (5 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> o rieccoti.
> 
> ce l'hai un cane?


glie l'ho detto anche io. Credo gli serva proprio...un cane non ti tradisce mai. E i bassotti sono deliziosi come razza. Ma anche tutti gli altri.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sto pensando di prendermelo....però la mia gatta non ne sarà felice!!!
> Mi prenderei felicemente un bassotto standard a pelo lungo nero focato...lo adoro!








 : fallo dan


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2009)

danut dovresti scrivere un libro: _Il monologo del polpettone_


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> danut dovresti scrivere un libro: _Il monologo del polpettone_



perchè?qui che  sta facendo?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Luglio 2009)

prendi un cane al canile. sarà lui a sciegliere te!


----------



## Old danut (5 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> danut dovresti scrivere un libro: _Il monologo del polpettone_





Asudem ha detto:


> perchè?qui che  sta facendo?


Chiudo gli occhi e penso ad una cosa...sarebbe divertente che capitasse a voi quello che è successo a mia madre, poi forse forse non fareste più le simpartiche, che dite?
Per una donna un figlio è tutto, provate a chiudere gli occhi e ad avere un figlio che non ha più fiducia in nulla perchè troppe  ne ha subite e l'unica persona di cui si era fidato sinceramente lo ha condannato ad avere dei problemi forti.

Avreste il coraggio di andare in un reparto di oncologia pieno di malati terminali a chiaccherare di cose farete di bello tra 1 anno?

Ovvio che se questo mio post possa offendere qualcuno che me lo dica, vedrò di renderlo molto ma molto più leggero e magari ci metterò anche di mezzo i teletubbies.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ecco è questo... che intendevo.
> *Confondere le cose e considerare originali, divergenti, anticonformisti interventi che non hanno nulla di tuttociò e attaccare chi lo fa notare accusandolo di conformismo.*
> Capisco che fa parte del tuo carattere e che hai difeso persino chi ti ha insultata quando l'indignazione generale te l'ha fatto/a apparire vittima.


potremmo aprire un dibattito su questo.
ma il punto è che non è possibile spostare di un solo cm certe convinzioni, perchè sono ormai calcificate.

anche sulla indignazione generale ci sarebbe molto da dire... nel senso che il numero di chi appoggia una idea non è indicativo del fatto che quella idea sia sbagliata o giusta.
è come per la legge alfano. una maggioranza la ha votata, ma io in quella maggioranza non mi riconsosco.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Chiudo gli occhi e penso ad una cosa...sarebbe divertente che capitasse a voi quello che è successo a mia madre, poi forse forse non fareste più le simpartiche, che dite?
> Per una donna un figlio è tutto, provate a chiudere gli occhi e ad avere un figlio che non ha più fiducia in nulla perchè troppe ne ha subite e l'unica persona di cui si era fidato sinceramente lo ha condannato ad avere dei problemi forti.
> 
> Avreste il coraggio di andare in un reparto di oncologia pieno di malati terminali a chiaccherare di cose farete di bello tra 1 anno?
> ...


 
Questa risposta non la condivido per niente. Assurdo pensare che chi è qui non ha problemi e che se li avesse, quelli che dici tu, saremmo tutti amareggiati e cattivi. Guarda me per prima. Io ho un nick con il quale mi definisco amaraper...ma non auguro niente  a nessuno. Soprattutto a mio marito ed alla sua amante.  Ma come potrei augurare a lei qualcosa di brutto!!!Non ce la faccio nemmeno per un nanosecondo nè l'ho mai pensato.
Dan...cerca di farti aiutare davvero. Non è possibile che tu così giovane stia così male a causa di una donna e che questo riporti a galla problemi non risolti è segno ulteriore della necessità di affrontare quell'avvenimento. Mi sa che questo attuale lo ha solo riportato fuori il principale...


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Dan...cerca di farti aiutare davvero. Non è possibile che tu così giovane stia così male a causa di una donna e che questo riporti a galla problemi non risolti è segno ulteriore della necessità di affrontare quell'avvenimento. Mi sa che questo attuale lo ha solo riportato fuori il principale...


Il problema è che non sono problemi risolvibili, l'unica cosa da fare e rimetterli dentro il loro limite entro la mia mente e sperare che io non mi fida più di nessuno, che non voglia più fidarmi.
Il problema sta in questo, nel fatto che io dopo essere stato tradito dalla mia prima ragazza con la quale comunque non mi ero aperto mai con questa mi sono sentito in dovere di renderla parecipe di quello che ero, di quello che potevo essere e di quello che avevo subito, perchè volevo che il nostro rapporto potesse essere il più limpido possibile. In effetti noi abbiamo avuto un rapporto totalmente limpido, ma lei ha messo schifo dentro questa parentesi distruggendo anche il passato e purtroppo era ben conscia di quello che poteva andare incontro.
Quando si tradisce la cosa peggiore che possa avvenire è che si venga scoperti, ma dopo è tutto un caos che dipende dagli infiniti modi di concepire il tradime nto del relativo partner, il traditore non deve aver voce in capitolo per nulla in questo, deve solo imparare una cosa stupenda...stare zitto e saper subire.
Io voglio che ci sia giustizia, che questa ennesima condizione di ingiustizia fattami da chi conosceva bene i miei trascorsi possa chiudersi bene per me, con quelle scuse necessarie, nel frattempo se non le vuole fare, allora non mi da problemi augurarle tutto il male del mondo, ma in fin dei conti è la sua volontà a volersi far augurare i peggiori mali.


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Chiudo gli occhi e penso ad una cosa...sarebbe divertente che capitasse a voi quello che è successo a mia madre, poi forse forse non fareste più le simpartiche, che dite?
> Per una donna un figlio è tutto, provate a chiudere gli occhi e ad avere un figlio che non ha più fiducia in nulla perchè troppe ne ha subite e l'unica persona di cui si era fidato sinceramente lo ha condannato ad avere dei problemi forti.
> 
> Avreste il coraggio di andare in un reparto di oncologia pieno di malati terminali a chiaccherare di cose farete di bello tra 1 anno?
> ...


io infatti provo empatia per tua madre. per lei mi dispiace.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

Posso chiedere un grosso favore agli utenti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




onde evitarmi emboli e bannate ho messo in ignore alcuni utenti tra cui danut l'incompreso.
Potreste rivolgervi a lui senza quotarlo se no siamo punto a capo?
many many thanks!


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Posso chiedere un grosso favore agli utenti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ma poi se non capisce che ci si riferisce a lui?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












una spolveratina al mobile nuovo no?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> si ma poi se non capisce che ci si riferisce a lui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


basta mettere in oggetto danut ,sbriciolasacche


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Posso chiedere un grosso favore agli utenti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















però se non ci fai la lista ci si casca con gli altri


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> però se non ci fai la lista ci si casca con gli altri


non posso chiedere troppo da voi


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> basta mettere in oggetto danut ,sbriciolasacche


hai ragione, dimenticavo, sminuzzacocomeri...


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non posso chiedere troppo da voi


valuteremo dagli emboli che schizzano dal monitor


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> valuteremo dagli emboli che schizzano dal monitor


quando vedete che inizio a saltare lettere e a delirare prendete provvedimenti
(abbattetemi con una badilata sul coppino)


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando vedete che inizio a saltare lettere e a delirare prendete provvedimenti
> (abbattetemi con una badilata sul coppino)


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


>


se no vi do' la lista ignorati e abbattete loro direttamente (che mi sembra la soluzione migliore 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Chiudo gli occhi e penso ad una cosa...sarebbe divertente che capitasse a voi quello che è successo a mia madre, poi forse forse non fareste più le simpartiche, che dite?
> Per una donna un figlio è tutto, provate a chiudere gli occhi e ad avere un figlio che non ha più fiducia in nulla perchè troppe  ne ha subite e l'unica persona di cui si era fidato sinceramente lo ha condannato ad avere dei problemi forti.
> 
> Avreste il coraggio di andare in un reparto di oncologia pieno di malati terminali a chiaccherare di cose farete di bello tra 1 anno?
> ...


guarda di certo non mi offendi... stai li ad augurare male a tutti che ormai non fai piu' effetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





il tuo problema principale e'che pensi di essere di una profondita' irraggiungibile, mentre continuando a sputacchiarti la camicia col tuo dolore, non fai altro che risultare patetico e superficiale... se fossi un goccino piu' profondo capiresti quanto e' insensato quello che scrivi


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice, tu non sai come ero visto che tutte le persone che mi conoscono dicono chiaramente che io sono diventato un'altra persona. Profondo? anche troppo visto che mi son o perso dentro me stesso e non mi ritrovo più, c0è stato lo scambio tra me e quella maledetta bestia di cui non posso liberarmi ma che dovevo arginare in un qualche modo, la mia rabbia.
Esempio di quanto io sia cambiato? Ieri il mio migliore amico mi ha messo davanti al primo tradimento che ho subito e a questo, mi ha fatto notare che la prima volta si sono stato male, ma ho avuto la vglia di ricominciare ed uscire, mi ha visto provarci e non tirarmi indietro quando erano "confuse" visto che poi era solo un modo, adesso io sono totalmente passivo, senza volontà propria, se ci provo con una ragazza ed essa tentenna...me ne vado gentilmente via per sempre e non sono capace di far vedere quanto mi interessa. Sono scostante quando il mio maggior pregio era la costanza e perseveranza sulle cose. 
Preso un profilo mio di 2 anni fa ed uno attuale a stento si riconoscerebbe la stessa identica persona, in effetti sono due persone distinte con due vite diverse da 17 mesi.


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Lettrice, tu non sai come ero visto che tutte le persone che mi conoscono dicono chiaramente che io sono diventato un'altra persona. Profondo? anche troppo visto che mi son o perso dentro me stesso e non mi ritrovo più, c0è stato lo scambio tra me e quella maledetta bestia di cui non posso liberarmi ma che dovevo arginare in un qualche modo, la mia rabbia.
> Esempio di quanto io sia cambiato? Ieri il mio migliore amico mi ha messo davanti al primo tradimento che ho subito e a questo, mi ha fatto notare che la prima volta si sono stato male, ma ho avuto la vglia di ricominciare ed uscire, mi ha visto provarci e non tirarmi indietro quando erano "confuse" visto che poi era solo un modo, adesso io sono totalmente passivo, senza volontà propria, se ci provo con una ragazza ed essa tentenna...me ne vado gentilmente via per sempre e non sono capace di far vedere quanto mi interessa. Sono scostante quando il mio maggior pregio era la costanza e perseveranza sulle cose.
> Preso un profilo mio di 2 anni fa ed uno attuale a stento si riconoscerebbe la stessa identica persona, *in effetti sono due persone distinte con due vite diverse da 17 mesi*.


 
andare da un esorcista no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




eddai danut, scrollati.
non ti annoi a piangerti addosso ancora?? su su


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Persa*

Persa non per difendere Anna....si difende benissimo da sola... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  credo che anna non sposi personaggi o cause indifendibili...ma quelle sconvenienti che è tutta un 'altra storia.....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Risulta evidente che Anna vada spesso controcorrente.... lei è serenamente questa.....se ne frega della maggioranza....e ha una passione per i tipi NON A NORMA!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Personalmente dopo un inizio traumatico  anna piace per questo....anche io provo empatia per i sofferenti,per quelli in difficolta,per quelli in minoranza.....adoro esser dalla parte dei deboli perchè spesso è la parte dei giusti.....e mi viene più facile provare rispetto per la sofferenza mal esternata di Danut..che per i triti e ritriti addi...di personaggi...che lo osteggiano!!!


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

Brugola, non scherzo, il mio migliore amico ci sta mettendo fuori i soldi suoi per farmi tornare come un tempo, perchè nota che io non sono me e che quello che c'è è potenzialmente pericoloso nella cecità del dolore.  Io mi accontententerei delle scuse di quella ragazza per giustizia, ma se non capitasse per giustizia divina mi piacerebbe che la sua vita potesse impattare in un muro come quello in cui sono impattato io e fermarsi, è peggio che morire vedere il mondo che si muove e tu incapace di farlo. Non è piangere su me stesso, ho provato di tutto e nulla ha funzionato, c'è come un elastico che mi fa tornare al punto di partenza, qualunque decisione prenda finisco sempre al via ed ogni volta è sempre peggio. Anzi direi che è come giocare a Monopoli avendo pochissime proprietà e dovendo ad ogni giro pagare sempre agli altri ed avere sempre meno entrate, ho provato a fare scambi, ma quei maledetti di parco della Vittoria e Viale dei Giardini mi fregano sempre.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Chiudo gli occhi e penso ad una cosa...sarebbe divertente che capitasse a voi quello che è successo a mia madre, poi forse forse non fareste più le simpartiche, che dite?
> Per una donna un figlio è tutto, provate a chiudere gli occhi e ad avere un figlio che non ha più fiducia in nulla perchè troppe ne ha subite e l'unica persona di cui si era fidato sinceramente lo ha condannato ad avere dei problemi forti.
> 
> *Avreste il coraggio di andare in un reparto di oncologia pieno di malati terminali a chiaccherare di cose farete di bello tra 1 anno?*
> ...


in effetti augurare una disgrazia del genere è molto pesante. per tua madre provo una certa comprensione e dispiacere, per te no. 

e... non paragonarti a un malato terminale. oppure vai tu da un malato terminale e a fare il paragone, vedi che con i calci in culo che ti da, ti fa passare tutto


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti augurare una disgrazia del genere è molto pesante. per tua madre provo una certa comprensione e dispiacere, per te no.
> 
> e... non paragonarti a un malato terminale. oppure vai tu da un malato terminale e a fare il paragone, vedi che con i calci in culo che ti da, ti fa passare tutto



ti prego..non quotarmelo


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Brugola, non scherzo, il mio migliore amico ci sta mettendo fuori i soldi suoi per farmi tornare come un tempo, perchè nota che io non sono me e che quello che c'è è potenzialmente pericoloso nella cecità del dolore. Io mi accontententerei delle scuse di quella ragazza per giustizia, ma se non capitasse per giustizia divina mi piacerebbe che la sua vita potesse impattare in un muro come quello in cui sono impattato io e fermarsi, è peggio che morire vedere il mondo che si muove e tu incapace di farlo. Non è piangere su me stesso, ho provato di tutto e nulla ha funzionato, c'è come un elastico che mi fa tornare al punto di partenza, qualunque decisione prenda finisco sempre al via ed ogni volta è sempre peggio. Anzi direi che è come giocare a Monopoli avendo pochissime proprietà e dovendo ad ogni giro pagare sempre agli altri ed avere sempre meno entrate, ho provato a fare scambi, ma quei maledetti di parco della Vittoria e Viale dei Giardini mi fregano sempre.


non scherzo manco io.
io solo per non pesare sulla mia famiglia e i miei amici mi darei una mossa .
fosse solo per quello.
ma evidentemente a te piace più appoggiarti sugli altri piuttosto che dare un bel colpo di reni e reagire


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> anche io provo empatia per i sofferenti,per quelli in difficolta,per quelli in minoranza.....adoro esser dalla parte dei deboli perchè spesso è la parte dei giusti.....e mi viene più facile provare rispetto per la sofferenza mal esternata di Danut..che per i triti e ritriti addi...di personaggi...che lo osteggiano!!!


In condizioni normali io rispetto più chi è in difficoltà che chi non lo è e critica chi lo è! Perchè molto spesso chi è debole lo è in buona fede, chi è forte lo è in cattiva fede. Io terrò sempre fede ai miei impegni ed alla mia parola, se non lo facessi sarei solo una persona da schifo e la mia regola è di non fare agli altri quello che non piacerebbe a me e da questa regola non mi discosto e non posso discostarmi.
Pensate ad una persona che va da psichiatri, che va da una psicologa e nessuno riesce a trovare la soluzione ai suoi malesseri, cosa si fa allora? Si continua con la macumba? Io soffro di violente cefalee da quando ho scoperto il tradimento, non da quando sono stato lasciato, quindi fate voi, credo che il punto dolente di tutto sia sempre quello, un tradimento perpetrato da chi non credevo mai e poi mai lo facesse sapendo come ero.


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti augurare una disgrazia del genere è molto pesante. per tua madre provo una certa comprensione e dispiacere, per te no.
> 
> e... non paragonarti a un malato terminale. oppure vai tu da un malato terminale e a fare il paragone, vedi che con i calci in culo che ti da, ti fa passare tutto


è più che evidente che lui non c'è mai stato in oncologia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti prego..non quotarmelo


non spererai davvero che io mi ricordi di non quotare questo o quell'altro?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

Però ti posso dire una cosa?Mi fai incazzare perchè stai dando troppo potere ad zoc.... simile punto!Ecco danut non è giusto...è accaduto...purtroppo...la tua rivalsa deve essere il proseguire il tuo cammino di vita nonostante tutto,nonostante lei....!!!


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non scherzo manco io.
> io solo per non pesare sulla mia famiglia e i miei amici mi darei una mossa .
> fosse solo per quello.
> ma evidentemente a te piace più appoggiarti sugli altri piuttosto che dare un bel colpo di reni e reagire


Ancora reagire??? sono 17 mesi che reagisco in 1000 modi diversi e sono tutti sbagliati, è soggettivo. Se il mio modo di reagire comportasse un danno reale per un'altra persona sarebbe giusto? La realtà dei fatti è che se io reagirò sarà contro ad una persona ed ecco perchè non posso farlo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> è più che evidente che lui non c'è mai stato in oncologia


 
e gli auguro di non finirci mai. ma che smettesse di fare questi paragoni del cazzo perché mi snerva.


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ancora reagire??? sono 17 mesi che reagisco in 1000 modi diversi e sono tutti sbagliati, è soggettivo. Se il mio modo di reagire comportasse un danno reale per un'altra persona sarebbe giusto? La realtà dei fatti è che se io reagirò sarà contro ad una persona ed ecco perchè non posso farlo.


a 30 anni certi uomini hanno già figli, famiglia e si fanno il culo al lavoro per mantenerla.
tu sei ancora qui a piagnucolare che l'unica cosa che potresti fare è fare del male a lei. Ma poi tu come campi?? sei sempre qui a scrivere, non lavori?? non hai impegni?
ma riprenditi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




che mezze seghe di uomini


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ancora reagire??? sono 17 mesi che reagisco in 1000 modi diversi e sono tutti sbagliati, è soggettivo. Se il mio modo di reagire comportasse un danno reale per un'altra persona sarebbe giusto? La realtà dei fatti è che se io reagirò sarà contro ad una persona ed ecco perchè non posso farlo.


ma guarda che tu non reagisci. tu rompi solo i coglioni al prossimo piangendoti addosso e mascherandoti da vittima. il che, per un perdente, è il modo migliore per uscirne bene dando le colpe agli altri


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a 30 anni certi uomini hanno già figli, famiglia e si fanno il culo al lavoro per mantenerla.
> tu sei ancora qui a piagnucolare che l'unica cosa che potresti fare è fare del male a lei. Ma poi tu come campi?? sei sempre qui a scrivere, non lavori?? non hai impegni?
> ma riprenditi
> 
> ...


 
mezze? così tante?


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> è più che evidente che lui non c'è mai stato in oncologia


Dici? ne sei sicura? Ed io potrei dirti il contrario. E pensa che li ci sarebbe chi invidia il mio corpo sano, ed io invidio la loro morte, direi che è davvero è assurda la vita, a me che ho la mente distrutta Dio ha dato un corpo perfettamente funzionante e persino resistente alle violenze che compio su di esso, mentre a loro che hanno una voglia di vivere ed hanno una mente apposto hanno un corpo debole che non può farcela, mi spiace per loro, darei felicemente ad uno di loro il mio corpo pur di smettere io di soffrire.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Bru e asu*

Adoro la vostra sesnibilità e diplomazia!!


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Dici? ne sei sicura? Ed io potrei dirti il contrario. E pensa che li ci sarebbe chi invidia il mio corpo sano, ed io invidio la loro morte, direi che è davvero è assurda la vita, a me che ho la mente distrutta Dio ha dato un corpo perfettamente funzionante e persino resistente alle violenze che compio su di esso, mentre a loro che hanno una voglia di vivere ed hanno una mente apposto hanno un corpo debole che non può farcela, mi spiace per loro, darei felicemente ad uno di loro il mio corpo pur di smettere io di soffrire.


che bestemmia.
sei proprio un poverino.
invece di considerarti fortunato stai qui a frignare per una cretina che ti ha tradito.
penoso


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro la vostra sesnibilità e diplomazia!!


e ma cazzo dai oscuro, ma lo leggi???
ma dai...


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Dici? ne sei sicura? Ed io potrei dirti il contrario. E pensa che li ci sarebbe chi invidia il mio corpo sano, ed io invidio la loro morte, direi che è davvero è assurda la vita, a me che ho la mente distrutta Dio ha dato un corpo perfettamente funzionante e persino resistente alle violenze che compio su di esso, mentre a loro che hanno una voglia di vivere ed hanno una mente apposto hanno un corpo debole che non può farcela, mi spiace per loro, darei felicemente ad uno di loro il mio corpo pur di smettere io di soffrire.


se fai sti discorsi ci sarai passato una volta a lavare il pavimento ... perchè è un proprio un discorso di merda ...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Bru*

si certo...leggo...se continuate così altri 20 min domani...lo leggereo sul giornale però.....!!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

basta non ce la posso fare


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> si certo...leggo...se continuate così altri 20 min domani...lo leggereo sul giornale però.....!!!


ma figurati


----------



## Old Zyp (6 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e ma cazzo dai oscuro, ma lo leggi???
> ma dai...


 OT, non me ne vogliano ....

dai Bvugola ti posso portar via con me ? altrimenti qui ti si cuoce l'ippocampo !


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Lettrice*

No dai...Danut aspetta anche una tua parola di conforto....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Dici? ne sei sicura? Ed io potrei dirti il contrario. E pensa che li ci sarebbe chi invidia il mio corpo sano, ed io invidio la loro morte, direi che è davvero è assurda la vita, a me che ho la mente distrutta Dio ha dato un corpo perfettamente funzionante e persino resistente alle violenze che compio su di esso, mentre a loro che hanno una voglia di vivere ed hanno una mente apposto hanno un corpo debole che non può farcela, mi spiace per loro, darei felicemente ad uno di loro il mio corpo pur di smettere io di soffrire.


che patetico...


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

Frignare? dopo 12 mesi che ho fatto molte cose ho scoperto di non essermi mosso di un passo. Corro corro per rimanere fermo. Il tradimento della fiducia data è la morte per me, perchè questa fiducia l'ho data ad una sola persona ed una sola volta, ho messo la mia vita in mano ed è stata stritolata con una violenza inaudita. Perchè almeno mi avesse detto che le è dispiaciuto farmi del male...ci satrebbe anche di pasarmela, ma chi non chiede scusa non crede di aver fatto male, quindi cosa ci sto a fare io? Io non ho più valori, non ho più stima di me e si sono un perdente, ho deciso di ritirarmi perchè non ne posso più della vita, perdo? Amen! In fondo se i vincenti e stupendi devono essere chi tradisce e chi ammazza e chi si fa solo i cavoli suoi sono ben contento di essere un perdente di merda...ma che non rinnega i suoi valori.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro la vostra sesnibilità e diplomazia!!


ma che diplomazia vuoi usare?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> basta non ce la posso fare


io l'ho segnalato.
va bene tutto ma tirare in ballo malati veri e dire che quasi  li invidia non è più tollerabile.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> si certo...leggo...se continuate così altri 20 min domani...lo leggereo sul giornale però.....!!!


ma quando mai!

non sono questi i soggetti che si fanno fuori.


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Frignare? dopo 12 mesi che ho fatto molte cose ho scoperto di non essermi mosso di un passo. Corro corro per rimanere fermo. Il tradimento della fiducia data è la morte per me, perchè questa fiducia l'ho data ad una sola persona ed una sola volta, ho messo la mia vita in mano ed è stata stritolata con una violenza inaudita. Perchè almeno mi avesse detto che le è dispiaciuto farmi del male...ci satrebbe anche di pasarmela, ma chi non chiede scusa non crede di aver fatto male, quindi cosa ci sto a fare io? Io non ho più valori, non ho più stima di me e si sono un perdente, ho deciso di ritirarmi perchè non ne posso più della vita, perdo? Amen! In fondo se i vincenti e stupendi devono essere chi tradisce e chi ammazza e chi si fa solo i cavoli suoi sono ben contento di essere un perdente di merda...ma che non rinnega i suoi valori.


sei una mezza sega.
credi di essere l'unico che si è preso una badilata per amore.
fai preoccupare la tua famiglia, la tua mamma, i tuoi amici, perchè è più facile fare il fuori di testa esaurito che tirarsi su le maniche e andare avanti.
a 30 anni.
e hai anche il coraggio di invidiare chi ha un cancro o una malattia.
ma vai a cagare


----------



## Old Zyp (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma quando mai!
> 
> non sono questi i soggetti che si fanno fuori.


 
già dissi, tu ribadissti  

	
	
		
		
	


	





oggi uso l'italiano di pazienza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Frignare? dopo 12 mesi che ho fatto molte cose ho scoperto di non essermi mosso di un passo. Corro corro per rimanere fermo. Il tradimento della fiducia data è la morte per me, perchè questa fiducia l'ho data ad una sola persona ed una sola volta, ho messo la mia vita in mano ed è stata stritolata con una violenza inaudita. Perchè almeno mi avesse detto che le è dispiaciuto farmi del male...ci satrebbe anche di pasarmela, ma chi non chiede scusa non crede di aver fatto male, quindi cosa ci sto a fare io? Io non ho più valori, non ho più stima di me e si sono un perdente, ho deciso di ritirarmi perchè non ne posso più della vita, perdo? Amen! In fondo se i vincenti e stupendi devono essere chi tradisce e chi ammazza e chi si fa solo i cavoli suoi sono ben contento di essere un perdente di merda...ma che non rinnega i suoi valori.


 
senti danut, per fare rispondimi onestamente: noi che cazzo abbiamo fatto per meritare questo loop? non puoi scassare le palle sempre e solo con la stessa cosa. non ti rendi conto di essere pesante come un meteorite? sei insopportabile. veramente. uno degli uomini (delle persone anzi) più fastidiose, noiose, pesanti, ripetitive, cretine, infantili e immature, svogliate e fancazziste che io abbia mai conosciuto.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Luglio 2009)

come mai è finito in libero?
aveva le giuste caratteristiche per finire in scannatoio


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

Sinceramente se io dentro di me sento questi sentimenti che ci posso fare? Se io voglio la morte e ci provo cosa posso farci? Per me c'è qualcuno di più intollerabile qua e sono le persone che pretendono che tutti siano conformati al proprio pernsiero, alle frasi fatte ed ai sentimenti standard. Se io voglio morire ed invidio chi sta morendo è forse una colpa? Avete mai provato a fallire 5 tentativi di suicidio? E' una delle cose più difficili da fare visto un certo istinto alla sopravvivenza e la cosa ti lacera dentro.


----------



## Old sperella (6 Luglio 2009)

Di bene in meglio .
Che altre porcate ci mancano da leggere ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sinceramente se io dentro di me sento questi sentimenti che ci posso fare? Se io voglio la morte e ci provo cosa posso farci? Per me c'è qualcuno di più intollerabile qua e sono le persone che pretendono che tutti siano conformati al proprio pernsiero, alle frasi fatte ed ai sentimenti standard. Se io voglio morire ed invidio chi sta morendo è forse una colpa? Avete *mai provato a fallire 5 tentativi di suicidio? E' una delle cose più difficili da fare visto un certo istinto alla sopravvivenza* e la cosa ti lacera dentro.


le persone che ho conosciuto e che volevano veramente morire, non hanno fallito proprio niente. evidentemente tu hai tanta voglia di morire quanta io ne ho di essere investita da un pullman


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

ti pregherei di non esagerare daniele.....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Di bene in meglio .
> Che altre porcate ci mancano da leggere ?


aspetta una mezz'oretta e chissà che altre perle di infinita saggezza ci tira fuori 'sto genio della lampada


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> ti pregherei di non esagerare daniele.....!!


 
il tuo consiglio arriva tardi, direi che sta esagerando da parecchio.


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> le persone che ho conosciuto e che volevano veramente morire, non hanno fallito proprio niente. evidentemente tu hai tanta voglia di morire quanta io ne ho di essere investita da un pullman


al primo colpo e senza messaggi ... e dopo son rimaste solo ipotesi


----------



## Old sperella (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sinceramente se io dentro di me sento questi sentimenti che ci posso fare? Se io voglio la morte e ci provo cosa posso farci? Per me c'è qualcuno di più intollerabile qua e sono le persone che pretendono che tutti siano conformati al proprio pernsiero, alle frasi fatte ed ai sentimenti standard. Se io voglio morire ed invidio chi sta morendo è forse una colpa? Avete mai provato a fallire 5 tentativi di suicidio? E' una delle cose più difficili da fare visto un certo istinto alla sopravvivenza e la cosa ti lacera dentro.


ti risparmio ciò che mi è venuto da scriverti . 
Non hai il minimo rispetto per chi sta male sul serio .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> al primo colpo e senza messaggi ... e dopo son rimaste solo ipotesi


 
esatto. insieme a domande senza risposta. nessuno aveva mai lasciato intendere nulla. chi minacciava o dichiarava di desiderare la morte, lo faceva per far preoccupare chi lo circondava. ma è ancora lì, vivo e vegeto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ti risparmio ciò che mi è venuto da scriverti .
> Non hai il minimo rispetto per chi sta male sul serio .


comunque di sicuro è un troll


----------



## Old sperella (6 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> aspetta una mezz'oretta e chissà che altre perle di infinita saggezza ci tira fuori 'sto genio della lampada


ai bambini africani che muoiono di fame c'è già arrivato ? me ne esco , è meglio .


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*...........*

Si però visto che mi son occupato di casistiche simili...e son andato a corsi inerenti i vari aspetti suicidari.....vi rappresento che non è sempre così...poi fate voi.....!!!


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ti risparmio ciò che mi è venuto da scriverti .
> Non hai il minimo rispetto per chi sta male sul serio .


Ma tu che cavolo ne sai di come sto? Cosa cavolo sai di quante volte sono finito in pronto soccorso? Cosa sai di quante cicatrici ho? Pensa che chi sta male con la prorpia testa può finire male come chi sta male con il proprio corpo, ed il mio corpo porta 3 cicatrici ben evidenti di quello che ho voluto farmi. Non ho davvero parole di quanto si possa essere incapaci di provare qualcosa.


----------



## Old Zyp (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si però visto che mi son occupato di casistiche simili...e son andato a corsi inerenti i vari aspetti suicidari.....vi rappresento che non è sempre così...poi fate voi.....!!!


 
su questo hai ragione, ma tanto non è il punto Oscuro

(intervengo solo per il piacere dell'argomento tecnico)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si però visto che mi son occupato di casistiche simili...e son andato a corsi inerenti i vari aspetti suicidari.....vi rappresento che non è sempre così...poi fate voi.....!!!


forse uno su un centomila non è così. e quindi?


----------



## Old sperella (6 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque di sicuro è un troll


probabile . 
ripeto a me ricorda un adolescente con voglia di mettersi in mostra ( in modo pessimo )


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Zyp*

E allora da tecnico...ti dico che sarebbe da stigmatizzare anche la superficilità con la quale si sta trattando le frasi SBAGLIATE DI DANUT!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ma tu che cavolo ne sai di come sto? Cosa cavolo sai di quante volte sono finito in pronto soccorso? Cosa sai di quante cicatrici ho? Pensa che chi sta male con la prorpia testa può finire male come chi sta male con il proprio corpo, ed il mio corpo porta 3 cicatrici ben evidenti di quello che ho voluto farmi.


 
ma sei ancora qua. l'istinto di sopravvivenza che hai citato tu è ben più forte della tua voglia di morire, ma più di tutta è la voglia di mettersi in mostra e farsi compatire.


----------



## Old sperella (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ma tu che cavolo ne sai di come sto? Cosa cavolo sai di quante volte sono finito in pronto soccorso? Cosa sai di quante cicatrici ho? Pensa che chi sta male con la prorpia testa può finire male come chi sta male con il proprio corpo, ed il mio corpo porta 3 cicatrici ben evidenti di quello che ho voluto farmi. Non ho davvero parole di quanto si possa essere incapaci di provare qualcosa.


Sai cosa ? non me ne fotte nulla di come stai e di quante cicatrici hai . E non me ne fotterà nulla finchè non cambierai atteggiamento , ti guarderai allo specchio e smetterai di sentirti er meio della sfiga . Forse , quando smetterai con questo atteggiamento da vittima del cazzo e riuscirai ad essere umile quel tanto che basta mi fotterà pure del tuo star male . 
Per ora leggo solo il tuo blaterare e bestemmiare contro chi soffre sul serio .


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

Ma guardate pensate cosa cavolo volete, siete così falsi in certi atteggiamenti che davvero pensare che io sia un troll è da ridere. Sono semplicemente una persona con un disagio emotivo terribile, con una morte violenta alle spalle e nessuno che abbia mai avuto l'ardore di pensare che nel mio passato avevo bisogno di un poco di comprensione ed infine arrivato ad essere tradito più volte e per l'ultima volta da chi ha avuto il coraggio di dire di comprendere il suo dolore. Se non avete provato la solitudine in mezzo alle persone allora credo prorpio che non possiate capire.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si però visto che mi son occupato di casistiche simili...e son andato a corsi inerenti i vari aspetti suicidari.....vi rappresento che non è sempre così...poi fate voi.....!!!


e'vero... ma 5 fallimenti sono una richiesta d'attenzione pii'che una volonta'vera di farsi fuori.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Asu*

Purtroppo la casistica è molto più preoccupante...e sinceramente al di là di danut...sarebbe meglio chiudere questo tipo di discorso!"!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> probabile .
> ripeto a me ricorda un adolescente con voglia di mettersi in mostra ( in modo pessimo )


 
avevo una compagna di scuola che faceva così. ha minacciato il suicidio per mesi. andava in bagno e spariva per un sacco di tempo, e quella rompicoglioni di professoressa spediva sempre me ad andare a vedere se fosse viva 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 all'inizio mi preoccupavo un casino e la marcavo stretta, poi ho capito e ogni volta che andavo a recuperarla in bagno, entravo urlando "hai rotto i coglioni, torna in classe che io sono stanca di farti da balia" e quando lei in lacrime rispondeva che stava male, le dicevo di andare a stare male in classe.
la sua voglia di essere al centro dell'attenzione era disarmante. era arrivata a dire che forse stava diventando anoressica. mentre lo diceva stava masticando l'ultimo tuc del pacchetto che si era appena scofanata. quando le ho detto che aveva appena mangiato ciò che un'anoressica mangia in un mese, ha smesso di dirlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma lei aveva 15 anni...


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Sai cosa ? non me ne fotte nulla di come stai e di quante cicatrici hai . E non me ne fotterà nulla finchè non cambierai atteggiamento , ti guarderai allo specchio e smetterai di sentirti er meio della sfiga . Forse , quando smetterai con questo atteggiamento da vittima del cazzo e riuscirai ad essere umile quel tanto che basta mi fotterà pure del tuo star male .
> Per ora leggo solo il tuo blaterare e bestemmiare contro chi soffre sul serio .


Come fai a dire che non soffro sul serio? Per piacere spiegami come fai a dirlo.


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ma guardate pensate cosa cavolo volete, siete così falsi in certi atteggiamenti che davvero pensare che io sia un troll è da ridere. Sono semplicemente una persona con un disagio emotivo terribile, con una morte violenta alle spalle e nessuno che abbia mai avuto l'ardore di pensare che nel mio passato avevo bisogno di un poco di comprensione ed infine arrivato ad essere tradito più volte e per l'ultima volta da chi ha avuto il coraggio di dire di comprendere il suo dolore.* Se non avete provato la solitudine in mezzo alle persone allora credo prorpio che non possiate capire*.


 
si si danut, solo tu hai avuto dei problemi e ti sei sentito solo.
solo tu hai avuto lutti
solo tu sei stato tradito
solo tu ti sei sentito solo in mezzo alla gente.
solo tu.
ok? contento?


----------



## Old sperella (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> e'vero... ma 5 fallimenti sono una richiesta d'attenzione pii'che una volonta'vera di farsi fuori.


fosse vero sì .


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

Tu sai che io ti capisco....e ti posso capire....!Però danut non è questo il modo ne il sistema......fidati!!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ma guardate pensate cosa cavolo volete, siete così falsi in certi atteggiamenti che davvero pensare che io sia un troll è da ridere. Sono semplicemente una persona con un disagio emotivo terribile, con una morte violenta alle spalle e nessuno che abbia mai avuto l'ardore di pensare che nel mio passato avevo bisogno di un poco di comprensione ed infine arrivato ad essere tradito più volte e per l'ultima volta da chi ha avuto il coraggio di dire di comprendere il suo dolore. Se non avete provato la solitudine in mezzo alle persone allora credo prorpio che non possiate capire.


ma pensi realmente di essere cosi' unico al mondo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ma guardate pensate cosa cavolo volete, siete così falsi in certi atteggiamenti che davvero pensare che io sia un troll è da ridere. *Sono semplicemente una persona con un disagio emotivo terribile*, con una morte violenta alle spalle e nessuno che abbia mai avuto l'ardore di pensare che nel mio passato avevo bisogno di un poco di comprensione ed infine arrivato ad essere tradito più volte e per l'ultima volta da chi ha avuto il coraggio di dire di comprendere il suo dolore. Se non avete provato la solitudine in mezzo alle persone allora credo prorpio che non possiate capire.


no, sei una persona che il disagio lo fa venire a noi. l'orchite crea disagio.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo la casistica è molto più preoccupante...e sinceramente al di là di danut...sarebbe meglio chiudere questo tipo di discorso!"!!



non so perchè mi quoti perchè sto cercando con tutte le  ie forze di non intervenire.
E stai parlando con una che di suicidio ,purtroppo, ne sa qualcosina.

*E' meglio chiudere il discorso di invidia per malati di tumore ,oscuro.*
Questo  è proprio meglio che danut lo smetta perchè se no non rispondo di quello che gli scrivo...


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

Sapete, con la mia testa ci devo vivere io, mica voi, pensare che c'è gente che muore o altro non è che mi fa stare meglio, mi fa solo pensare che è meglio essere atei.


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ma guardate pensate cosa cavolo volete, siete così falsi in certi atteggiamenti che davvero pensare che io sia un troll è da ridere. Sono semplicemente una persona con un disagio emotivo terribile, con una morte violenta alle spalle e nessuno che abbia mai avuto l'ardore di pensare che nel mio passato avevo bisogno di un poco di comprensione ed infine arrivato ad essere tradito più volte e per l'ultima volta da chi ha avuto il coraggio di dire di comprendere il suo dolore. Se non avete provato la solitudine in mezzo alle persone allora credo prorpio che non possiate capire.


guarda, hai toccato bellamente il fondo dopo aver scavato con questa uscita  

	
	
		
		
	


	









chi sta male non lo dice ....... e non esiste persona al mondo che non si sia sentita da sola in mezzo alla gente, anzi, è il posto dove più è facile sentirsi soli ....... 

oscuro, sta a fa la sceneggiata sto coso


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Lettrice*

Lettrice può essere....come no....ma son abituato a non scherzare su disagi così esasperati ed esasperanti....!!


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sapete, con la mia testa ci devo vivere io, mica voi, pensare che c'è gente che muore o altro non è che mi fa stare meglio, mi fa solo pensare che è meglio essere atei.


ciascuno deve vivere con la sua testa 
sei solo una mezza sega di uomo
allora diventa ateo e non rompere più i coglioni


----------



## Old sperella (6 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> .


Ciao Minestrina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  lascia perdere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> guarda, hai toccato bellamente il fondo dopo aver scavato con questa uscita
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  credo di amarti


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Asu*

Ragazzi l'invito è per tutti....non andiamo oltre....Riportiamo il tutto ad una condizione più accettabile!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so perchè mi quoti perchè sto cercando con tutte le ie forze di non intervenire.
> E stai parlando con una che di suicidio ,purtroppo, ne sa qualcosina.
> 
> *E' meglio chiudere il discorso di invidia per malati di tumore ,oscuro.*
> Questo è proprio meglio che danut lo smetta perchè se no non rispondo di quello che gli scrivo...


credo che oscuro abbia solo sbagliato nick e ce l'avesse in realtà con me.
quanto a danut, mollalo amore, è come dare perle ai porci.


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so perchè mi quoti perchè sto cercando con tutte le  ie forze di non intervenire.
> E stai parlando con una che di suicidio ,purtroppo, ne sa qualcosina.
> 
> *E' meglio chiudere il discorso di invidia per malati di tumore ,oscuro.*
> Questo  è proprio meglio che danut lo smetta perchè se no non rispondo di quello che gli scrivo...


Ok, non ne so nulla di morti per tumore, peccato che tra i 16 anni ed i 17 ho assistito un mio carissimo amico in quella brutta malattia facendo le più grandi cavolate con lui, pur sapendo che sarebbe morto. Abbiamo truccato il suo ciao, abbiamo usato 1000 giochi per il computer e vederlo respirare sempre più a fatica, vederlo tossire negli ultimi giorni e vedere i suoi deliri non mi ha proprio aiutato. La mia vita per la sua? Di certo ne sarebbe valsa la pena, visto che lui non aveva i problemi relazionali e emotivi che ho io, avrebbe vissuto una vita più piena e più bella e saperlo morto mi fa sempre male.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lettrice può essere....come no....ma son abituato a non scherzare su disagi così esasperati ed esasperanti....!!


il fatto e' che non sto scherzando... a parte il monologo del polpettone, non sto ne scherzando ne prendendo per il culo danut


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ciao Minestrina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao prugnetta!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




si, lascio perdere!!


----------



## Old Zyp (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora da tecnico...ti dico che sarebbe da stigmatizzare anche la superficilità con la quale si sta trattando le frasi SBAGLIATE DI DANUT!!!


 
per me oltr a chiudere il thread  non vedo nulla di buono


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ciascuno deve vivere con la sua testa
> sei solo una mezza sega di uomo
> allora diventa ateo e non rompere più i coglioni


 

ma poi non ho capito... che minchia c'entra l'esser o meno atei?  ora vuole iniziare a dare le colpe a dio?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Latriglia*

Si magari è una sceneggiata...ma dato che non abbiam sta certezza....lasciamo cadere le frasi sgradevoli e fuori posto...di danut!!


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

20 anni di solitudine su 30??? accidenti direi che allora sono nella norma.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora da tecnico...ti dico che sarebbe da stigmatizzare anche la superficilità con la quale si sta trattando le frasi SBAGLIATE DI DANUT!!!


e io passo per visionaria e avvocato delle cause perse solo perchè continuo a ripetere che non è dandogli addosso che lo si aiuta, ma lasciandolo scrivere.

ma che problema avete nel lasciarlo scrivere?
è lampante che danut scrive solo per se stesso, perché di questo ha bisogno, ora.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi l'invito è per tutti....non andiamo oltre....Riportiamo il tutto ad una condizione più accettabile!!


l'invito è per tutti una sega! c'è solo una persona qua che va oltre. e se anche tu pretendi che dobbiamo fare sì con la testa, assecondarlo e dargli pacche sulle spalle, stai proprio sbagliando.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Angelo*

Dove avrei scritto questo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Angelo preferisco non risponderti perchè la piega non mi piace e so quando ci si deve fermare....!E credimi avrei voluto tanto farlo....!!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

basta e'inutile... danut mai sentito parlare di sindrome di borderline?


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> guarda, hai toccato bellamente il fondo dopo aver scavato con questa uscita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mah... allora chi dice di soffrire per amore racconta bugie?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Lettrice*

Appunto mi sembra evidente che non ci siamo con la misura....ti sembra intelligente continuare a provocare?Lettrice chiaro che non mi riferisco a te....!!


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah... allora chi dice di soffrire per amore racconta bugie?


non leggi quel che quoto per pigrizia o perchè altrimenti non ha senso sta scritta?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto mi sembra evidente che non ci siamo con la misura....ti sembra intelligente continuare a provocare?Lettrice chiaro che non mi riferisco a te....!!


ma tu sei fuori!!
chi sarebbe che provoca qui?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




adesso il primo schizzato che entra e delira dev'essere preso con le pinze per paura della sua incolumità?


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

Lascio perdere, allora sono un uomo di merda...una mezza sega, una persona indegna...suvvia, chi offre di più! Vedo che si è qua solo per sparare a 0, quindi facciamolo vista la mia stima personale a 0 dopo tutta questa questione che non sono riuscito a gestire. Direi che sono una persona senza sicurezze di me, potrei anche mettere in mezzo di essere un estremo fallito e se fossi più capace forse anche morto, perchè solo le mezze seghe non riescono manco a suicidarsi. Sono un pessimo figlio, sono un pessimo studente, sono un pessimo lavoratore, direi che sono decisamente pessimo, ok, adesso posso rissollevarmi,l magari in futuro me ne vado a lavorare in miniera così nessuno potrebbe vendermi.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (6 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e io passo per visionaria e avvocato delle cause perse solo perchè continuo a ripetere che non è dandogli addosso che lo si aiuta, ma lasciandolo scrivere.
> 
> ma che problema avete nel lasciarlo scrivere?
> è lampante che danut scrive solo per se stesso, perché di questo ha bisogno, ora.



Con tutto il rispetto per Danut, penso che così facendo si stia avvitando in una spirale di dolore senza uscita.

Mia opinabilissima opinione naturalmente


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Asu*

Insomma asu mi sembra evidente che danut non stia bene....ha senso contiunuare così?é evidente che scrive cose disennate...rispondergli ha senso?No dico....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Luglio 2009)

a me fa pensare molto il fatto che siamo tutti molto calmi, con un ottimo autocontrollo...poi però bastano due o tre post di Danut per vedere con che rapidità si può perdere il controllo


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma asu mi sembra evidente che danut non stia bene....ha senso contiunuare così?é evidente che scrive cose disennate...rispondergli ha senso?No dico....!!!


oscuro, io l'ho messo in ignore da mò..
se però lo quotano mentre viene a dire che invidia chi ha un tumore io me ne sbatto i coglioni  ,ma proprio me ne stracatafotto  che non stia bene. E' chiaro?


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma asu mi sembra evidente che danut non stia bene....ha senso contiunuare così?é evidente che scrive cose disennate...rispondergli ha senso?No dico....!!!


è già stato fatto.
e non ha sortito l'effetto desiderato
cmq amici credo che sia il caso di fermarsi, qualsiasi cosa si scriva non viene letta nè presa in considerazione.
fai come credi danut, e aiutati che Dio ti aiuta


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me fa pensare molto il fatto che siamo tutti molto calmi, con un ottimo autocontrollo...poi però bastano due o tre post di Danut per vedere con che rapidità si può perdere il controllo


e ovviamente sei altrettanto tollerante e comprensiva anche con questi vero?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto mi sembra evidente che non ci siamo con la misura....ti sembra intelligente continuare a provocare?Lettrice chiaro che non mi riferisco a te....!!


 
ma chi minchia provoca?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Anna*

Se potessi scrivere ciò che penso di qualcuno....finirebbe male....meglio tacere....!!La questione ha preso una brutta piega!!


----------



## Old sperella (6 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me fa pensare molto il fatto che siamo tutti molto calmi, con un ottimo autocontrollo...poi però bastano due o tre post di Danut per vedere con che rapidità si può perdere il controllo


grazie al ca.o ! ma hai letto cosa scrive ? insulta , tocca la sensibilità , non rispetta .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma asu mi sembra evidente che danut non stia bene....ha senso contiunuare così?é evidente che scrive cose disennate...rispondergli ha senso?No dico....!!!


 
quindi che si fa? lo si fa scrivere e nessuno gli risponde? sai che culo...
oppure gli si risponde solo per dargli una pacca sulle spalle, come ho detto prima e tu mi hai detto che non è questo che intendi


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Angelo*

Riuscite a non rispondere?A non Provocare altre reazioni sconnesse?Brugola....ti quoto meglio lasciare cadere il tutto!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Riuscite a non rispondere?A non Provocare altre reazioni sconnesse?Brugola....ti quoto meglio lasciare cadere il tutto!!


 
rispondi alla mia domanda.

nessuno gli risponde più? una persona si sfoga e nessuno gli risponde?


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se potessi scrivere ciò che penso di qualcuno....finirebbe male....meglio tacere....!!La questione ha preso una brutta piega!!


mi pare proprio che la tastiera sotto le dita ce l'hai


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Angelo*

Gli risponde chi crede al suo malessere.....non chi non gli crede!!!Gli risponde chi non entra stupidamente in competizione con le frasi stupide che sta scrivendo.....potrebbe sfogarsi in privato.....possibile non riusciate a capire che potrebbe esser tutto dannatamente vero? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Sta sbagliando...è evidente....non ha senso continuare il contenzionso!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> grazie al ca.o ! ma hai letto cosa scrive ? insulta , tocca la sensibilità , non rispetta .


senti, io qui dentro ho letto cose allucinanti, scritte in momenti di follia o di rabbia. la differenza è che Danut non si sveglia il giorno dopo, tornato in qua, rendendosi conto di avere esagerato... capisci la differenza????

Danut non sta bene, mi sembra che su questo nessuno abbia un solo dubbio, no?
sono mesi che scrive sempre e solo riguardo alla sua ossessione.. qualcosa vorrà pur dire, no?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Latriglia*

Si...ho anche il buon senso e la conoscenza di certi eventi...e per questioni che non posso spiegare ma facilmente intuibili...credo sia meglio non mettere benzina sul fuoco in casi come questo!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e ovviamente sei altrettanto tollerante e comprensiva anche con questi vero?


se è il caso sì, altrimenti no.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Anna*

No qui si finisce per esser tolleranti sempre con il conoscente di turno....che ci ha veramente esautorato...fra addii e ritorni....già queste son le cause da combattere...meglio che vi saluto....cosa che non ho mai fatto... meglio che lascio perdere anche io!!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No qui si finisce per esser tolleranti sempre con il conoscente di turno....che ci ha veramente esautorato...fra addii e ritorni....già queste son le cause da combattere...meglio che vi saluto....cosa che non ho mai fatto... meglio che lascio perdere anche io!!


in che senso ci saluti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




nun cè prova, eh


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...ho anche il buon senso e la conoscenza di certi eventi...e per questioni che non posso spiegare ma facilmente intuibili...credo sia meglio non mettere benzina sul fuoco in casi come questo!!!


ma veramente questo caso suona platealmente facile, o una mattina si riminchia e ragiona, o continua a far cazzate sperando che la tipa vada a scusarsi, fottendosene di come sta sua madre e i suoi amici, anzi godendo delle attenzioni che riceve


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli risponde chi crede al suo malessere.....non chi non gli crede!!!Gli risponde chi non entra stupidamente in competizione con le frasi stupide che sta scrivendo.....potrebbe sfogarsi in privato.....possibile non riusciate a capire che potrebbe esser tutto dannatamente vero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quindi gli si risponde per dargli una pacca sulle spalle e fargli sisi con la testa. il bello è che prima ti sei incazzato chiedendomi quando mai avevi detto una cosa del genere.

forse non ha senso per te. ma io provo un grave disagio se non gli scrivo quello che penso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Persa non per difendere Anna....si difende benissimo da sola...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma qual è la norma?
Ovvero chi è a norma?
Anche a me AnnaA piace, altrimenti non le avrei posto il probema del suo atteggiamento.
Poi stabilire chi è il debole e la vittima non è sempre facile.
Non sempre è vittima chi si definisce tale.


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora da tecnico...ti dico che sarebbe da stigmatizzare anche la superficilità con la quale si sta trattando le frasi SBAGLIATE DI DANUT!!!


Io sono veramente allibita.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Persa*

Appunto....esternare un disagio così duramente....così violentemente mi porta a credere che Danut quanto meno sia vittima di se stesso....!!E non è questione di dargli una pacca sulle spalle....ma di non sottolineare e di non innescare polemiche per affermazioni GRATUITE E SBAGLIATE DI  PERSONA IN EVIDENTE STATO DI DISAGIO MENTALE!!Ha senso star a disquisire con un ubriaco e incazzarsi e polemizzare per le sue frasi fuori luogo?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Mk*

Io no.....Anche perchè ne ho viste talmente tante di certe situazioni...che purtroppo ci abitua......ci si abitua maledettamente a tutto....!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

Minchia risparmiatemi questa meravigliosa giornata di sole!

Veramente il bue che dice cornuto all'asino


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2009)

Vera o no la storia che racconta e l'ossessività con cui la ripropone sono segni di un disagio reale.
Forse pensate che un troll stia bene?
Ma credo che rispondere sia per spronarlo, sia per contestarlo non sia la strada da percorrere perché è comunque un farsi carico di un disagio per cui non abbiamo le competenze; e nessuno le può avere attraverso questo mezzo.

Rinnovo l'invito a Danut a rivolgersi a un centro di salute mentale, visto che ha la consapevolezza di star male e di non riuscire a uscirne da solo.
Il fatto che non gli siano stati diagnosticati problemi fisici (come mi aveva risposto in confessionale) non significa nulla, se comunque continua a star male.

Danut vai da persone competenti!


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io no.....Anche perchè ne ho viste talmente tante di certe situazioni...che purtroppo ci abitua......ci si abitua maledettamente a tutto....!!!!


Ne ho viste anch'io, purtroppo, ma a queste reazioni non mi abituo mai, e vorrei continuare a non abituarmici. Non capisco come il dolore degli altri possa spaventare tanto.


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vera o no la storia che racconta e l'ossessività con cui la ripropone sono segni di un disagio reale.
> Forse pensate che un troll stia bene?
> Ma credo che rispondere sia per spronarlo, sia per contestarlo non sia la strada da percorrere perché è comunque un farsi carico di un disagio per cui non abbiamo le competenze; e nessuno le può avere attraverso questo mezzo.
> 
> ...


E se lui invece si trovasse bene a sfogarsi con persone "normali" (metto le virgolette appositamente)?


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vera o no la storia che racconta e l'ossessività con cui la ripropone sono segni di un disagio reale.
> Forse pensate che un troll stia bene?
> Ma credo che rispondere sia per spronarlo, sia per contestarlo non sia la strada da percorrere perché è comunque un farsi carico di un disagio per cui non abbiamo le competenze; e nessuno le può avere attraverso questo mezzo.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E se lui invece si trovasse bene a sfogarsi con persone "normali" (metto le virgolette appositamente)?


 Infatti si vede che sta benissimo.

Ma dai!
Prima dici che lo prendi sul serio e poi ti arroghi presuntuosamente le competenze per ipotizzare un percorso terapeutico!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ne ho viste anch'io, purtroppo, ma a queste reazioni non mi abituo mai, e vorrei continuare a non abituarmici. Non capisco come *il dolore degli altri possa spaventare tanto*.


ma che cazzo scrivi?

l'unica cosa a cui non riuscirei mai ad abituarmi sono le tue cazzate e la tua malafede.


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E se lui invece si trovasse bene a sfogarsi con persone "normali" (metto le virgolette appositamente)?


non mi pare che fino ad ora lo sfogo con persone  "normali" gli abbia dato molti benefici


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Persa*

Mi trovi d'accordo in tutto....!!Son veramente basito da certe reazioni.....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non mi pare che fino ad ora lo sfogo con persone "normali" gli abbia dato molti benefici


e sì.. mica che siamo taumaturghi..

poi, non so.. provo a spiegare quello che Danut mi ha trasmesso leggendolo.
lui non è fuori di sè per il tradimento, ma perché ha rivissuto un'altra INGIUSTIZIA.
la cosa incredibilmente difficile da spiegare è proprio il senso di nullità, di annichilimento in cui si piomba a causa di questo.
ed avete ragione voi come ragionamento, ma quando ti senti così sei come rapito dagli alieni, ti sembra di fare parte di un'altra forma di vita, perdi il senso comune del rapportarti con gli altri e vivi con quell'unico pensiero in testa che ti perfora cuore e cervello con crisi che sono più forti o meno forti a seconda che il pensiero sia una punta sottile o una più grossa di un trapano elettrico..
è una lotta fra razionalità e spirito.. è volontà di andare negli abissi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e sì.. mica che siamo taumaturghi..
> 
> poi, non so.. provo a spiegare quello che Danut mi ha trasmesso leggendolo.
> lui non è fuori di sè per il tradimento, ma perché ha rivissuto un'altra INGIUSTIZIA.
> ...


 Ma non è filosofia, è disagio mentale.
Io non sono in grado di affrontarlo.


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti si vede che sta benissimo.
> 
> Ma dai!
> Prima dici che lo prendi sul serio e poi ti arroghi presuntuosamente le competenze per ipotizzare un percorso terapeutico!


Non ho detto che sta benissimo, ma che se scrive qui forse preferisce un contatto con la cosiddetta normalità, non con quella dei centri di igiene mentale.


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e sì.. mica che siamo taumaturghi..
> 
> poi, non so.. provo a spiegare quello che Danut mi ha trasmesso leggendolo.
> lui non è fuori di sè per il tradimento, ma perché ha rivissuto un'altra INGIUSTIZIA.
> ...


anna io posso capire quello che mi dici, perchè incredibilmente anche io mi sono sentita spesso un'aliena con un unico ossessivo pensiero fisso in testa. quando è diventato un problema serio sono andata da un professionista che mi potesse aiutare.
qui facciamo più danno che altro perchè lui ha bisogno di un esperto professionista e non di pacche sulle spalle nè di calci nel culo.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Mk*

Danut viene quì...perchè scrivere certe cose è maledettamente più facile....dietro una tastiera,dietro un monitor il giudizio o il pregiudizio degli altri fa molto meno male...!


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sta benissimo, ma che se scrive qui forse preferisce un contatto con la cosiddetta normalità, non con quella dei centri di igiene mentale.


 
e allora perchè ti stupisci se la cosidetta normalità reagisce appunto in modo normale? 
tu pensi di aiutarlo facendogli pat pat, altri spronandolo a reagire.
io sono dell'idea che non deve preferire lui la terapia con la quale guarire, e non mi pare così difficile da capire


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Brugola*

Io ho letto solo calci nel culo..e nessuna pacca sulle spalle....!!!


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho letto solo calci nel culo..e nessuna pacca sulle spalle....!!!


hai letto male, e forse hai letto solo il post di oggi


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danut viene quì...perchè scrivere certe cose è maledettamente più facile....dietro una tastiera,dietro un monitor il giudizio o il pregiudizio degli altri fa molto meno male...!


Vero pure questo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho letto solo calci nel culo..e nessuna pacca sulle spalle....!!!


l'effetto è lo stesso .
e montarci su una polemica è ancora meno utile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sta benissimo, ma che se scrive qui forse preferisce un contatto con la cosiddetta normalità, non con quella dei centri di igiene mentale.


E invece dovrebbe andarci.
E non è il solo.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Minerva*

Son stato il primo ad asserirlo evitando di rispondere per le rime.....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son stato il primo ad asserirlo evitando di rispondere per le rime.....!!


 
guarda che la polemica l'hai montata su tu


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vera o no la storia che racconta e l'ossessività con cui la ripropone sono segni di un disagio reale.
> Forse pensate che un troll stia bene?
> Ma credo che rispondere sia per spronarlo, sia per contestarlo non sia la strada da percorrere perché è comunque un farsi carico di un disagio per cui non abbiamo le competenze; e nessuno le può avere attraverso questo mezzo.
> 
> ...


quoto
c'è ben poco altro da dire


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *l'effetto è lo stesso .*
> e montarci su una polemica è ancora meno utile


 Quando si sta male purtroppo si... servono a poco entrambe le cose.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Angelo*

Se volevo la polemica...avrei scritto ciò che pensavo.....!!rileggiti bene i miei interventi per favore.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 !Ultimamente faccio un pò fatica a riconoscerti....!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se volevo la polemica...avrei scritto ciò che pensavo.....!!rileggiti bene i miei interventi per favore....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oscuro, fai polemica nel momento in cui dici (a me o a chi la pensa come me) che i nostri interventi non fanno bene a danut, che dovremmo non rispondere, ecc ecc. 

ma perché mai dovrei non rispondere? perché mai dovrei censurarmi? se ha bisogno di specialisti, che vada dagli specialisti. nel momento in cui si espone in pubblico nella maniera in cui lo fa lui, attaccando tutto e tutti, manifestando una simile mancanza di rispetto nei confronti della gente, delle malattie, delle altrui tragedei augurando cose orrende come uno stupro aggiungendo il carico che tanto alla stuprata non sarebbe dispiaciuto ecc ecc, si becca le risposte che ognuno si sente di dargli. se vuoi fargli da crocerossino, accomodati, ma per favore non mi dire cosa devo e non devo dirgli.

ps. ultimamente sono sempre uguale, solo che ci sono stati due argomenti su cui non ci siamo trovati d'accordo. questo non significa che io sia cambiata. così come io non ho pensato che lo fossi tu.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oscuro, fai polemica nel momento in cui dici (a me o a chi la pensa come me) che i nostri interventi non fanno bene a danut, che dovremmo non rispondere, ecc ecc.
> 
> *ma perché mai dovrei non rispondere? perché mai dovrei censurarmi? se ha bisogno di specialisti, che vada dagli specialisti. nel momento in cui si espone in pubblico nella maniera in cui lo fa lui, attaccando tutto e tutti, manifestando una simile mancanza di rispetto nei confronti della gente, delle malattie, delle altrui tragedei augurando cose orrende come uno stupro aggiungendo il carico che tanto alla stuprata non sarebbe dispiaciuto ecc ecc, si becca le risposte che ognuno si sente di dargli. se vuoi fargli da crocerossino, accomodati, ma per favore non mi dire cosa devo e non devo dirgli.*
> 
> ps. ultimamente sono sempre uguale, solo che ci sono stati due argomenti su cui non ci siamo trovati d'accordo. questo non significa che io sia cambiata. così come io non ho pensato che lo fossi tu.


quoto Angiunedda


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2009)

*Angelo*

Angelo io criticavo senza far polemica l'accanimento....!Danut stà male...punto!Ha senso star a litigare per le frasi sconnesse di un ubriaco?Tutto qui....poi c'è chi è andato oltre parlando di suicidio...ma lasciam perdere adesso....!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Angelo io criticavo senza far polemica l'accanimento....!Danut stà male...punto!Ha senso star a litigare per le frasi sconnesse di un ubriaco?Tutto qui....poi c'è chi è andato oltre parlando di suicidio...ma lasciam perdere adesso....!!


e' stato lui a parlare di suicidio... anzi e' andato ben oltre manifestando invidia per i malati terminali! Complimenti.

se un ubriaco mi vomita le scarpe quantomeno si becca calci in culo


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> e' stato lui a parlare di suicidio... anzi e' andato ben oltre manifestando invidia per i malati terminali! Complimenti.
> 
> se un ubriaco mi vomita le scarpe quantomeno si becca calci in culo


parto dal principio che chi manifesta un disagio è in condizioni diverse rispetto alle mie e per questo mi avvalgo di buon senso.non lo appoggio e non lo contraddico semplicemente perché quello che dice è alterato dalla sofferenza .(posto che sia tutto vero)
se un ubriaco mi reca danno posso discuterne il giorno dopo ...al momento in cui non è in sè non servono reazioni istintive.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> e' stato lui a parlare di suicidio... *anzi e' andato ben oltre manifestando invidia per i malati terminali*! Complimenti.
> 
> se un ubriaco mi vomita le scarpe quantomeno si becca calci in culo


 Sicuramente è sconcertante, ma se uno scrive una cosa del genere vuol dire che in quel momento non ci sta con la testa. In certi casi forse è meglio non replicare.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sicuramente è sconcertante, ma se uno scrive una cosa del genere vuol dire che in quel momento non ci sta con la testa. In certi casi forse è meglio non replicare.


infatti non ho replicato, non ho replicato neanche quando ha augurato di fare la stessa fine di sua madre con un figlio come lui infelice e suicida... la mia risppsra era alle accuse di oscuro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sicuramente è sconcertante, ma se uno scrive una cosa del genere vuol dire che in quel momento non ci sta con la testa. In certi casi forse è meglio non replicare.


 
o forse vuol dire che vuol fare scalpore. non sarebbe il primo nè men  che meno l'ultimo.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> parto dal principio che chi manifesta un disagio è in condizioni diverse rispetto alle mie e per questo mi avvalgo di buon senso.non lo appoggio e non lo contraddico semplicemente perché quello che dice è alterato dalla sofferenza .(posto che sia tutto vero)
> se un ubriaco mi reca danno posso discuterne il giorno dopo ...al momento in cui non è in sè non servono reazioni istintive.


vale la stessa risposta che ho dato a MM


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> vale la stessa risposta che ho dato a MM


non vale; ne voglio una esclusiva.mica son qui a raccattare gli scarti di moltimodi


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> o forse vuol dire che vuol fare scalpore. non sarebbe il primo nè men che meno l'ultimo.


Questa è l'accusa che viene sempre fatta e che non riesco a comprendere. Chi sta male dovrebbe censurare i propri interventi? In nome di cosa?


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

secondo me vanno bene sia le pacche che i vaf******o.
insomma, comunque gli si dà attenzione.
forse è quello di cui ha bisogno, anche se personalmente penso più ai bisogni di sua madre e dei suoi amici e alla sua non volontà di uscirne


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> infatti non ho replicato, non ho replicato neanche quando ha augurato di fare la stessa fine di sua madre con un figlio come lui infelice e suicida... la mia risppsra era alle accuse di oscuro


 
io invece ho replicato. così come replicavo cercando di dargli consigli e facendolo sfogare, replico se scrive puttanate.

quanto scrive danut, l'odio che esprime è paragonabile - come già qualcuno ha fatto notare - a quello di insonne. questo è stato bannato e veniva, quando cagava fuori, insultato su più fronti. che ne sappiamo se insonne stesse meglio di lui? per insonne andava bene e per lui no? perchè?

due pesi e due misure?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Questa è l'accusa che viene sempre fatta e che non riesco a comprendere. Chi sta male dovrebbe censurare i propri interventi? In nome di cosa?


quando hai intenzione di capire e rispondere a tono con quello scritto, senza ficcarmi in bocca roba che non ho detto, ripassa pure


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io invece ho replicato. così come replicavo cercando di dargli consigli e facendolo sfogare, replico se scrive puttanate.
> 
> quanto scrive danut, l'odio che esprime è paragonabile - come già qualcuno ha fatto notare - a quello di insonne. questo è stato bannato e veniva, quando cagava fuori, insultato su più fronti. che ne sappiamo se insonne stesse meglio di lui? per insonne andava bene e per lui no? perchè?
> 
> due pesi e due misure?


anche tre o quattro ,volendo.


----------



## Old danut (6 Luglio 2009)

Sono già in cura se per questo dal primario della clinica psichiatrica di Ferrara (o dipartimento di diagnosi e cura per chi adora il politically correct), lui non vuole in nessun modo mettermi in mezzo ad altre persone con problemi, perchè ha intuito che per me sarebbe solo un'altra umiliazione della vita, che forse sarebbe troppo. Sono sotto farmaci continuamente cambiati e nessuno funziona, solo i sedativi ed in qualità non piccole, ma non è una soluzione sedare una persona a vita, a dire il vero provoca anche assuefazione e rischi alla lunga.
Per risolvere utilizzo l'unica sostanza che davvero fa qualcosa su di me per davvero, l'alcool, sostanza alla quale sono molto sensibile e che riesce a calmarmi, gli effetti indesiderati sono che così andando diventerei un alcoolista e mi farei fuori il fegato, in aggiunta la ASL non passa gli alcoolici per cura.
Se vi chiedete perchè io ho detto dei malati terminali di tumore il motivo che tra le cose che ho fatto per uscire da questo male è stato volontariato in questo campo, ho dovuto smettere perchè mi resi conto che non provavo per nulla pietà per loro ed anche se vi sembra strano mi avrebbe fatto ancora peggio e forse avrei fatto io del male psicologicamente a persone che non meritavano questo. Ma come cavolo può stare una persona che vede un corpo sanissimo che lo invidia per la sua situazione mentre lui vorrebbe solo vivere? Lo so è assurdo a è così, ho la sensibilità per capire che potevano solo starci male e quindi ho evitato. Guardare il male degli altri non mi risolve la mia situazione, risolvere i problemi degli altri, vedere che qualcuno si fida ancora delle mie capacità rimaste invece si, ma nessuno ha il coraggio di affidarsi a me, eppure io ho sempre aiutato chiunque ne avesse bisogno ed il mio passato parla per me, ma capisco che adesso i miei occhi non sono più quelli di un tempo, solo la mia voce che porta calma è rimasta inalterata se non sto male, cosa assai rara.


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Questa è l'accusa che viene sempre fatta e che non riesco a comprendere. *Chi sta male dovrebbe censurare i propri interventi?* In nome di cosa?


chi sta male dovrebbe accettare di curarsi, e cercare di guarire.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me vanno bene sia le pacche che i vaf******o.
> insomma, comunque gli si dà attenzione.
> forse è quello di cui ha bisogno, anche se personalmente penso più ai bisogni di sua madre e dei suoi amici e alla sua non volontà di uscirne


 
più o meno sono d'accordo. a patto che le pacche non arrivino nel momento in cui straparla. in quei momenti, davanti a certe affermazione, a mio modo di vedere non devono esistere nè pacche nè comprensione. ad esempio nel momento in cui esprime desiderio di vendetta e violenza nei confronti di una persona, non c'è giustificazione che tenga. se questo stasera esce e va a pestare la fedifraga, voglio vedere se arrivano ancora parole di comprensione.


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi sta male dovrebbe accettare di curarsi, e cercare di guarire.


Lo sta facendo. Ma dirgli di andare via non lo comprendo.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io invece ho replicato. così come replicavo cercando di dargli consigli e facendolo sfogare, replico se scrive puttanate.
> 
> quanto scrive danut, l'odio che esprime è paragonabile - come già qualcuno ha fatto notare - a quello di insonne. questo è stato bannato e veniva, quando cagava fuori, insultato su più fronti. che ne sappiamo se insonne stesse meglio di lui? per insonne andava bene e per lui no? perchè?
> 
> due pesi e due misure?


Ma guarda angiunedda ti riquoto... mi fa ridere che chi difende danut si dia un tono di obbietttivita  assoluta, quando per altri non ha mosso dito.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Lo sta facendo. Ma dirgli di andare via non lo comprendo.


 
ma chi cazzo gliel'ha detto?


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Lo sta facendo. Ma dirgli di andare via non lo comprendo.


chi gli ha detto di andare via?
di andare a cagare forse, quando stra parla dicendo cose irripetibili e quando capisci che non ascolta niente e nessuno.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sono già in cura se per questo dal primario della clinica psichiatrica di Ferrara (o dipartimento di diagnosi e cura per chi adora il politically correct), lui non vuole in nessun modo mettermi in mezzo ad altre persone con problemi, perchè ha intuito che per me sarebbe solo un'altra umiliazione della vita, che forse sarebbe troppo. Sono sotto farmaci continuamente cambiati e nessuno funziona, solo i sedativi ed in qualità non piccole, ma non è una soluzione sedare una persona a vita, a dire il vero provoca anche assuefazione e rischi alla lunga.
> Per risolvere utilizzo l'unica sostanza che davvero fa qualcosa su di me per davvero, l'alcool, sostanza alla quale sono molto sensibile e che riesce a calmarmi, gli effetti indesiderati sono che così andando diventerei un alcoolista e mi farei fuori il fegato, in aggiunta la ASL non passa gli alcoolici per cura.
> Se vi chiedete perchè io ho detto dei malati terminali di tumore il motivo che tra le cose che ho fatto per uscire da questo male è stato volontariato in questo campo, ho dovuto smettere perchè mi resi conto che non provavo per nulla pietà per loro ed anche se vi sembra strano mi avrebbe fatto ancora peggio e forse avrei fatto io del male psicologicamente a persone che non meritavano questo. Ma come cavolo può stare una persona che vede un corpo sanissimo che lo invidia per la sua situazione mentre lui vorrebbe solo vivere? Lo so è assurdo a è così, ho la sensibilità per capire che potevano solo starci male e quindi ho evitato. Guardare il male degli altri non mi risolve la mia situazione, risolvere i problemi degli altri, vedere che qualcuno si fida ancora delle mie capacità rimaste invece si, ma nessuno ha il coraggio di affidarsi a me, eppure io ho sempre aiutato chiunque ne avesse bisogno ed il mio passato parla per me, ma capisco che adesso i miei occhi non sono più quelli di un tempo, solo la mia voce che porta calma è rimasta inalterata se non sto male, cosa assai rara.


fino all'altro giorno non avevi soldi per la terapia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma guarda angiunedda ti riquoto... mi fa ridere che chi difende danut si dia un tono di obbietttivita assoluta, quando per altri non ha mosso dito.


 
certo. perché se uno piange allora tutti buoni a difenderlo perché sicuramente sta male davvero. se un altro esprime COMUNQUE una situazione di disagio, senza dire chiaramente di averlo, allora è un coglione che merita insulti e cacciate a pedate in culo.
coerenza a iosa.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Lo sta facendo. Ma dirgli di andare via non lo comprendo.


non lo comprendi perche' non gli e' mai stato scritto


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ma guardate pensate cosa cavolo volete, siete così falsi in certi atteggiamenti che davvero pensare che io sia un troll è da ridere. Sono semplicemente una persona con un disagio emotivo terribile, con una morte violenta alle spalle e nessuno che abbia mai avuto l'ardore di pensare che nel mio passato avevo bisogno di un poco di comprensione ed infine arrivato ad essere tradito più volte e per l'ultima volta da chi ha avuto il coraggio di dire di comprendere il suo dolore. Se non avete provato la solitudine in mezzo alle persone allora credo prorpio che non possiate capire.


 
Forse non ti posso capire perchè, per fortuna, non ho provato nulla di tutto ciò che descrivi MA mi permetto di dire che in parte sono d'accordo con Angelo, Spere ed altri non tanto nei toni, i miei in genere sono + pacati, quanto negli argomenti.
Chi vuole morire ci riesce in genere (purtroppo), non hai il diritto di dire che invidi una malato di cancro è una bestemmia immane, invidi la loro sofferenza? Il loro dolore? Il loro vomitare sangue? La loro chemio? Se sì, 6 matto da legare, se no allora dovresti cambiare paragone.
Hai avuto sfortuna nella vita, hai dovuto subire dolori forti e mi riferisco alla morte di tuo padre, non al tradimento. 
Se vuoi tornare la persona di un tempo, come + volte hai scritto, dovresti smetterla di contare sulla comprensione e sull'aiuto altrui, tirare fuori i coglioni e cominciare a camminare. Daniele era una bella persona? Dimostralo non a noi ma a te stesso, facendo vedere a quella ragazza che tu 6 capacissimo di rimboccarti le maniche e di vivere nonostante la sua stronzaggine. 
Ora ti parlo x esperienza personale, c'è chi ha tentato il suicidio ma DA SOLO ce l'ha fatta a tornare una bella persona (anche se a volta riemergono delle zone d'ombra) e dal quel cambiamento SUO PERSONALE è poi scaturita la vita, l'amore, la convivenza, l'idea di avere dei figli....
Ma se non parti da quello che sei tu, gli altri, x quanto ti vogliano bene, non possono fare un beneamato cavolo!


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> infatti non ho replicato, non ho replicato neanche quando ha augurato di fare la stessa fine di sua madre con un figlio come lui infelice e suicida... la mia risppsra era alle accuse di oscuro


 guarda che se quoto te non vuol dire che eri tu che replicavi... si discorre, e quotare equivale a scambiarsi un parere.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

mi sembra di dialogare col cappellaio matto ogni tanto


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo. perché se uno piange allora tutti buoni a difenderlo perché sicuramente sta male davvero. se un altro esprime COMUNQUE una situazione di disagio, senza dire chiaramente di averlo, allora è un coglione che merita insulti e cacciate a pedate in culo.
> coerenza a iosa.


A chi o cosa ti riferisci?


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi sta male dovrebbe accettare di curarsi, e cercare di guarire.


 Concordo.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> guarda che se quoto te non vuol dire che eri tu che replicavi... si discorre, e quotare equivale a scambiarsi un parere.


prendi un cane e sottrai due costole, coss rimane?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

A me pare che la mancanza di rispetto l'abbiate voi , quelli che s'incazzano perché ci s'indigna per certe frasi intollerabili , verso quelli che il dolore sanno benissimo cos'è, lo hanno provato sulla propria pellaccia e ne hanno ancora i segni (non solo psicologici). Quelli che mancano di rispetto sono i coglioni che se ne escono con le frasi fatte sulla paura del dolore quando con quella paura ci sono persone che  ci hanno dovuto convivere, alzarsi insieme alla mattina e coricarcisi di sera. Quelli che senza fare tante scene e piagnistei hanno imparato a viverci insieme al dolore e alla paura , a cagarsi addosso ad ogni visita e ogni controllo , ad avere paura di toccarsi per risentire i segni di una malattia che il nostro eroe dei due mondi invidia tanto.
Vergognatevi voi e non venite a rompere i coglioni con le vostre lezioni di vita e di civiltà!!


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

*Mi riferivo a questo*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E invece dovrebbe andarci.
> E non è il solo.


Forse ho interpretato male io.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> A me pare che la mancanza di rispetto l'abbiate voi , quelli che s'incazzano perché ci s'indigna per certe frasi intollerabili , verso quelli che il dolore sanno benissimo cos'è, lo hanno provato sulla propria pellaccia e ne hanno ancora i segni (non solo psicologici). Quelli che mancano di rispetto sono i coglioni che se ne escono con le frasi fatte sulla paura del dolore quando con quella paura ci sono persone che ci hanno dovuto convivere, alzarsi insieme alla mattina e coricarcisi di sera. Quelli che senza fare tante scene e piagnistei hanno imparato a viverci insieme al dolore e alla paura , a cagarsi addosso ad ogni visita e ogni controllo , ad avere paura di toccarsi per risentire i segni di una malattia che il nostro eroe dei due mondi invidia tanto.
> *Vergognatevi voi e non venite a rompere i coglioni con le vostre lezioni di vita e di civiltà!!*


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Forse ho interpretato male io.


persa si riferiva all'andare da uno strizza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Forse ho interpretato male io.


pare ovvio che diceva che dovrebbe andare in un centro di igiene mentale.


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pare ovvio che diceva che dovrebbe andare in un centro di igiene mentale.


E non stare qui, appunto.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> prendi un cane e sottrai due costole, coss rimane?


Un cane sciancato... che si fa le pompe da solo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E non stare qui, appunto.


mk ma ci stai prendendo per il culo? *devi smetterla* di aggiungere altre frasi che sono tutti pensieri tuoi e accusare la gente di averle dette


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Questa è l'accusa che viene sempre fatta e che non riesco a comprendere. *Chi sta male dovrebbe censurare i propri interventi?* In nome di cosa?





MK ha detto:


> *E non stare qui, appunto*.


scusa me la spieghi?
o l'una o l'altra no?


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mk ma ci stai prendendo per il culo? *devi smetterla* di aggiungere altre frasi che sono tutti pensieri tuoi e accusare la gente di averle dette


Chiedevo, ho anche scritto che forse ho interpretato male io. Devo smetterla? Altrimenti?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E non stare qui, appunto.


perche' una cosa dovrebbe escludere l'altra?
dove lo leggi... attieniti allo scritto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa me la spieghi?
> o l'una o l'altra no?


ehm, credo che quel "e non stare qui" fosse - secondo mk - la conclusione di persa...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un cane sciancato... che si fa le pompe da solo.









la pazienza del cane!

mi sto leggendo alice


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Chiedevo, ho anche scritto che forse ho interpretato male io. Devo smetterla? Altrimenti?


 
chiedevi un cazzo. non vedo punti di domanda nella tua frase.
altrimenti cosa? minchia se sei ridicola. altrimenti non giochiamo più con te. contenta così?


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

scusate ma se voi aveste un fratello, un figlio, un moroso che sta come lui gli consigliereste di scrivere su un forum o di farsi seguire da uno non bravo..di più???


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa me la spieghi?
> o l'una o l'altra no?


L'una (autocensurarsi) o l'altra (andare via). Capisco il censurare determinati eccessi ma non capisco le reazioni al dolore urlato. Il fastidio che si prova.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Chiedevo, ho anche scritto che forse ho interpretato male io. Devo smetterla? Altrimenti?


leggi tutto... devi smetterla di... e continua 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non cercar minacce dove non ci sono


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> la pazienza del cane!
> 
> mi sto leggendo alice


 saranno vent'anni che non la leggo... però è una buona idea!


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusate ma se voi aveste un fratello, un figlio, un moroso che sta come lui gli consigliereste di scrivere su un forum o di farsi seguire da uno non bravo..di più???


Quello che lo fa stare meglio. Ma non è questo il punto. Vorrei capire perché chiunqui urli il proprio dolore dia fastidio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusate ma se voi aveste un fratello, un figlio, un moroso che sta come lui gli consigliereste di scrivere su un forum o di farsi seguire da uno non bravo..di più???


innanzitutto di farsi seguire da quello bravo. poi se il forum lo fa stare meglio, perché no? 
c'è da dire che se avessi un fratello o che, che esprime pensieri come quelli di danut, lo farei internare fino a quando qualcuno non mi giura che non è un pericolo per nessuno.
già solo per come dice di guidare, si merita un calcio in culo.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusate ma se voi aveste un fratello, un figlio, un moroso che sta come lui gli consigliereste di scrivere su un forum o di farsi seguire da uno non bravo..di più???


Una cosa non esclude l'altra... se vuole scrivere gli direi di farlo, ma contemporaneamente cercherei di trascinarlo da uno bravo!


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> L'una (autocensurarsi) o l'altra (andare via). Capisco il censurare determinati eccessi ma non capisco le reazioni al dolore urlato. Il fastidio che si prova.


te lo spiego io ok?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




se tu hai un cancro e leggi di uno che dice come li invidio, loro creperanno presto e io no non ti seccherebbe un attimino?
se ti avessero violentata e leggi che lui augura di cuore alla ex colpevole di averlo lasciato che se la trombino violentandola non ti seccherebbe un attimino?
vuoi che vada avanti o pensi che potresti aver capito?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> leggi tutto... devi smetterla di... e continua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pensavo di avere avuto solo io questa sensazione.

oh mk, a scanso di equivoci, io il tuo numero di cellulare non ce l'ho più.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quello che lo fa stare meglio. Ma non è questo il punto. Vorrei capire perché chiunqui urli il proprio dolore dia fastidio.


anche insonne urlava il suo dolore... ma farlo buttar fuori per te andava bene... anzi eri indignata.. come mai mk?


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> te lo spiego io ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti parlavo di eccessi che andrebbero censurati. Ed è stato fatto. Ma ribadisco, mi colpiscono le reazioni.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pensavo di avere avuto solo io questa sensazione.
> 
> oh mk, a scanso di equivoci, io il tuo numero di cellulare non ce l'ho più.


classico giochino per manipolare la conversazione...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quello che lo fa stare meglio. Ma non è questo il punto. Vorrei capire perché chiunqui urli il proprio dolore dia fastidio.


 
anche insonne urlava il proprio dolore. perché non ti sei opposta al suo ban?


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quello che lo fa stare meglio. Ma non è questo il punto. Vorrei capire perché chiunqui urli il proprio dolore dia fastidio.


 
non da fastidio chi urla il proprio dolore, danno fastidio certi toni certe uscite gratuite ed inutili


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Infatti parlavo di eccessi che andrebbero censurati. Ed è stato fatto. Ma ribadisco, mi colpiscono le reazioni.


meno male che hai capito...


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pensavo di avere avuto solo io questa sensazione.
> 
> oh mk, a scanso di equivoci, io il tuo numero di cellulare non ce l'ho più.




















   stiamo in uno psicodramma ok... azz speravo fosse finita questa storia, va beh... Io ho ancora il tuo, tranquilla.


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non da fastidio chi urla il proprio dolore, danno fastidio certi toni certe uscite gratuite ed inutili


Come quelle di Oscar? O di Irry? O di Jesus? O di Marì? Chi altri che non mi ricordo più...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> stiamo in uno psicodramma ok... azz speravo fosse finita questa storia, va beh*... Io ho ancora il tuo, tranquilla*.


minacci?


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Infatti parlavo di eccessi che andrebbero censurati. Ed è stato fatto. *Ma ribadisco, mi colpiscono le reazioni*.


 
te lo rispiego ok?
le reazioni sono forse di chi ha un cancro?
di chi è stato violentato?
dai, riprova e vedrai che inizi a intravedere la luce


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Come quelle di Oscar? O di Irry? O di Jesus? O di Marì? Chi altri che non mi ricordo più...


e ora cosa stai insinuando?

vuoi che ti dia 3 opzioni?


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> e ora cosa stai insinuando?
> 
> vuoo che ti dia 3 opzioni?


Non sto insinuando nulla, ma vorrei capire perché le voci fuori dal coro infastidiscono, tutto qui.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non sto insinuando nulla, ma vorrei capire perché le voci fuori dal coro infastidiscono, tutto qui.


no tu stai insinuando... nessuno di questi utenti e' stato invitato ad andare via... tra l'altto erano tutto tranne che voci fuori dal coro


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> no tu stai insinuando... nessuno di questi utenti e' stato invitato ad andare via... tra l'altto erano tutto tranne che voci fuori dal coro


Per me lo erano. Questione di punti di vista. Un forum multivoci sarebbe più ricco, credo.


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Come quelle di Oscar? O di Irry? O di Jesus? O di Marì? Chi altri che non mi ricordo più...


 
Irry non mi infastidiva affatto. Ma chi augura uno STUPRO (mk, è la cosa + orrenda che si possa augurare ad una donna, rendiamoci conto) o chi dice che le donne sono tutte zoc cole o altre vaccate di questo genere dà fastidio a chiunque abbia un minimo di sale in zucca.


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Irry non mi infastidiva affatto. Ma chi augura uno STUPRO (mk, è la cosa + orrenda che si possa augurare ad una donna, rendiamoci conto) o chi dice che le donne sono tutte zoc cole o altre vaccate di questo genere dà fastidio a chiunque abbia un minimo di sale in zucca.


Ok, questo va censurato, sono d'accordo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Come quelle di Oscar? O di Irry? O di Jesus? O di Marì? Chi altri che non mi ricordo più...


stai parlando di quattro persone che se ne sono andate di loro iniziativa. il primo senza un perchè, un giorno ha detto un ciao che non era un addio; il secondo si è incazzato perché abbiamo espresso il nostro parare su un suo comportamento da noi giudicato antipatico; l'ultima non ricordo neanche perché è andata via, ma mi pare dopo che beccò un ammonimento che le diede fastidio. il terzo anche lui andò via di sua iniziativa, dopo il casino che ha fatto scoppiare scherzando su sai bene cosa, dato che avevi preso parte al giochino. hai altri esempi di vittime innocenti da farci?


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai altri esempi di vittime innocenti da farci?


Siamo tutti adulti, le vittime innocenti sono le persone indifese. Parlavo di portare punti di vista differenti sulle situazioni, al di là delle simpatie o antipatie personali.


----------



## Old Zyp (6 Luglio 2009)

qui a discutere mentere c'è altro di più interessante nel forum ......


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> qui a discutere mentere c'è altro di più interessante nel forum ......


 tipo? ... dove???


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Per me lo erano. Questione di punti di vista. Un forum multivoci sarebbe più ricco, credo.


il forum e' multivoci... 

questo tuo manipolare la conversazione e' veramente stancante... io spero tu applichi questa tua tecnica solo nel virtuale, altrimenti sappi che denota seri problemi di relazionamento.

Doei


----------



## Old Zyp (6 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> tipo? ... dove???


 
tipo il thread in confessionale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Siamo tutti adulti, le vittime innocenti sono le persone indifese. Parlavo di portare punti di vista differenti sulle situazioni, al di là delle simpatie o antipatie personali.


 
stai girando la frittata, come al solito. ma con me non attacca. hai prima parlato di dire alla gente di andare via perché nonc i piace chi grida il proprio dolore e poi hai nominato quattro persone che sono andate via. il punto di vista differente da loro espresso quale sarebbe? sentiamo. dire di aver flirtato con una olandese mentre era in vacanza con la moglie? farsi i cazzi altrui facendo domande a iosa incazzandosi però  a riceverne? scherzare su tumori e poi fare la parte della vittima? QUALI SONO I PUNTI DI VISTA DIFFERENTI???


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2009)

comunque voi siete obiettivi?
perché io per nulla ho simpatie, antipatie...vuoti.sbalzi d'umore e reazioni a seconda di come mi butta la giornata
ma mica sono chiamata a far parte di una giuria popolare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque voi siete obiettivi?
> perché io per nulla ho simpatie, antipatie...vuoti.sbalzi d'umore e reazioni a seconda di come mi butta la giornata
> ma mica sono chiamata a far parte di una giuria popolare


 
ah?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque voi siete obiettivi?
> perché io per nulla ho simpatie, antipatie...vuoti.sbalzi d'umore e reazioni a seconda di come mi butta la giornata
> ma mica sono chiamata a far parte di una giuria popolare


certo che non sono 100% obiettiva... certo che ho simpatie, antipatie e pure la pms.

ma non spaccio chi mi e' simpatico per vittima innocente


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> certo che non sono 100% obiettiva... certo che ho simpatie, antipatie e pure la pms.
> 
> ma non spaccio chi mi e' simpatico per vittima innocente


 
o quanto meno non avvallo tutto ciò che scrive


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Siamo tutti adulti, le vittime innocenti sono le persone indifese. Parlavo di portare punti di vista differenti sulle situazioni, al di là delle simpatie o antipatie personali.


però se qualcuno porta il suo punto di vista sul TUO  dolore e sulla TUA sofferenza deridendolo, scherzandoci su banalizzandolo a te va bene?
E piantala con sta storia delle simpatie e antipatie che tu ,come tutti, hai le tue e scrivi proprio ed eslusivamente in base a quelle.
Mi sembri quelle  che si portano a casa il cagnolino sofferente perché guaisce e sbraita ma scavalchi indifferente  il morto di fame silenzioso e dignitoso sul marciapiede.


----------



## Old sperella (6 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> certo che non sono 100% obiettiva... certo che ho simpatie, antipatie e pure la pms.
> 
> ma non spaccio chi mi e' simpatico per vittima innocente





soleluna80 ha detto:


> o quanto meno non avvallo tutto ciò che scrive


e per fortuna !


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quello che lo fa stare meglio. Ma non è questo il punto. *Vorrei capire *perché chiunqui urli il proprio dolore dia fastidio.


allora ripassa quando sei in grado


----------



## brugola (6 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> allora ripassa quando sei in grado


ma anche no


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> allora ripassa quando sei in grado





Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche no



non fate branco, racchiette


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche no


zitta tu ... che se mi da retta la ri-leggiamo dall'ospizio


----------



## Bruja (6 Luglio 2009)

*:::::::::::::::*



moltimodi ha detto:


> tipo? ... dove???


m.m. niente di personale ma se dai un'altra risposta di questo tenore passo al secessionismo isolano... siine informato!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Staff (6 Luglio 2009)

Visti i toni esasperati, provvediamo alla chiusura del thread.

Rammentiamo che, pur accogliendo le problematiche di tutti, il forum non è nè ha la pretesa di esserlo, un sito specializzato su disagi e disturbi del comportamento delle persone, per le quali invitiamo a rivolgersi a professionisti seri e preparati.

Invitiamo inoltre ad astenersi dal fare commenti e raffronti con situazioni drammatiche per avvalorare e rafforzare le proprie esposizioni, in quanto la conclamata indelicatezza di questi paragoni urta notevolmente la nostra sensibilità.

Ricordiamo infine che il perpetrare sempre ed in ogni sezione del forum lo stesso tipo di messaggio è considerato trolleggiare e non è ammesso (vedasi regolamento).

Saluti


----------

